# [Sammelthread] Risen - Quests/Gegenstände/NPCs



## Adri22 (2. Oktober 2009)

*Risen: Lorenzo im Banditenlager getötet*

Hi,

 ich hab nen kleines Problem, wie ich festgestellt habe:
 Es geht darum, dass man alle wichtigen Kämpfer im Banditenlager in der Arena besiegen muss, damit Brogar gegen einen kämpfen will.
 Ich hab Domingo und Ricardo besiegt, fehlen also noch Lorenzo und Craig.
 Das Problem ist jetzt, dass ich Lorenzo einige Zeit vorher blöderweise getötet habe, als er mich verarscht und angegriffen hat, nachdem er mich zu einem angeblichen Tempel begleiten wollte, den wir zusammen ausheben um das Gold dann anschließend untereinander aufzuteilen.
 Craig kann ich btw. auch nicht herrausfordern. Es ist bei ihm nur der Kampftraining-Dialog und der Dialog zum abkaufen des goldenen Bruchstückes vorhanden (was ich ihm klauen will, nachdem ich ihn in der Arena besiegt habe ^^)

 Gibts ne Lösung für das Problem? Oder hab ich irgendwas vergessen?


 mfg


----------



## KILLHILL (3. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Risen: Lorenzo im Banditenlager getötet*

Hab ein ähnliches Problem. Mein Lorenzo ist seit der Geschichte mit dem angeblichen Banditenlager beleidigt, und will nicht kämpfen. Hoffe mal das gibt wieder.......? Oder wie könnte ich das ganze lösen?


----------



## Larry_C (3. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Risen: Lorenzo im Banditenlager getötet*



KILLHILL schrieb:


> Hab ein ähnliches Problem. Mein Lorenzo ist seit der Geschichte mit dem angeblichen Banditenlager beleidigt, und will nicht kämpfen. Hoffe mal das gibt wieder.......? Oder wie könnte ich das ganze lösen?


 hatte zwar dieses Problem noch nicht, aber vielleicht funktionierts ja mit nem *Vergessen-Zauber*. 
 Den hab ich schon mal geschenkt bekommen. Der nennt sich: 



Spoiler



Witz


----------



## HanFred (3. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Risen: Lorenzo im Banditenlager getötet*



Larry_C schrieb:


> hatte zwar dieses Problem noch nicht, aber vielleicht funktionierts ja mit nem *Vergessen-Zauber*.


   nö.


----------



## Chaos-Pilot94 (3. Oktober 2009)

*Risen: Wo finde ich eine Spitzhacke?*

Hallo an alle,

 ich habe gerade ein ziemliches Problem: 
 Ich bin  im zweiten Akt von Risen, habe den Auftrag für den Erzschürfer Olf im ersten Akt erfüllt, der ist nun weg, ich habe aber das Erzschürfen gelernt, finde nun aber keine Spitzhacke. Habe bereits alle Händler der Hafenstadt und der Vulkanfeste abgeklappert und die Truhen der Häuser in denselben geplündert, die Händler des Banditenlagers handeln nicht, da ich Magier bin, ich finde aber keine Spitzhacke, um Erz schürfen gehen zu können. Kann mir da jemand weiterhelfen, bzw. weiß jemand, wo man zu diesem Zeitpunkt im Spiel eine Spitzhacke bekommt? Wenn ja, wäre ich sehr dankbar.

 greetz CP94


----------



## Adri22 (3. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Risen: Lorenzo im Banditenlager getötet*

Lorenzo mit der Konsole spawnen zu lassen, hab ich btw. auch schon versucht. Hat auch geklappt.
 Aber dann war er plötzlich auch beleidigt und er hat rumgebugt.


----------



## Gabbagadnalf (3. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Risen: Lorenzo im Banditenlager getötet*

Habe das prob auch mit Lorenzo ich hoffe uns kann einer helfen


----------



## oldmantell (3. Oktober 2009)

*Risen: Start viel zu schwer oder was mache ich falsch?*

Hallo,

 ich bin jetzt Stufe vier und sobald zwei Monster da sind sterbe ich. Sogar ein Monster ist schon sehr hart, wenn man Pech hat hauen die dich innerhalb einer Sekunde 4-5 mal. Mache ich was falsch oder liegt das am Spiel. Ich habe mir schon nen Bogen + Schwertkmapf 2 + neues Schwert zugelegt. Aber ich weiss nicht mehr weiter.


----------



## Moemo (3. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Risen: Lorenzo im Banditenlager getötet*

Ich bin mir zu 99% sicher, dass ich nicht gegen Lorenzo kämpfen musste, um die Quest erfolgreich abzuschließen.


----------



## bumi (3. Oktober 2009)

*[Sammelthread] Risen - Quests/Gegenstände/NPCs*

So, bevor hier die einzelnen Problem-Threads wieder aus dem Boden spriessen (erste Anzeichen sind bereits da), habe ich mich dazu entschlossen, einen Sammelthread einzurichten. Wenn ihr also Hilfe braucht bezüglich den Quests, auf der Suche nach NPCs oder bestimmen Objekten seid - dann postet es doch bitte hier rein. Auch Fragen zu Waffen und dem Kampfsystem sind willkommen!
  Helft uns, das Forum "sauber" zu halten


----------



## Adri22 (3. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Risen: Lorenzo im Banditenlager getötet*

Ok, ich hab das Lorenzo Problem nen bisschen anders gelöst ^^
 Bin jetzt bei dem Don.

 Lösung:


Spoiler



Hab Borgar mit Taschendiebstahl beklaut und hab dadurch das vierte Fragment des goldenen Schwertes bekommen. Danach hab ich das fünfte noch ganz einfach von Craig gekauft.
 Craig ist später in einer Quest die ich von Fincher bekommen habe gestorben und dann hab ich Borgar herrausfordern können und alles wunderbar beendet mit der Quest "Machtgerangel" (oder so).


----------



## Gabbagadnalf (3. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Risen: Lorenzo im Banditenlager getötet*

Die Lösung klappt bei mir leider nicht da ich schon beim Don war und die Arena Kämpfe noch nicht komplett fertig habe. Bin jetzt auch in der HafenStadt aber komme da nicht mehr raus. Muss man da bleiben ?


----------



## Moemo (3. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Risen: Lorenzo im Banditenlager getötet*



Spoiler



Nein, früher oder später bekommst du den Auftrag, dich mit dem Anführer der Banditen der Hafenstadt zu treffen, zeitgleich solltest du dann auch Zugang zum Geheimgang bekommen.


----------



## gamerschwein (3. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Risen: Lorenzo im Banditenlager getötet*

Ich bin jetzt in der Hafenstadt und habe immernoch keine Rüstung, trage also noch die Klamotten des Schiffbrüchigen. Ist es möglich über eine Quest an eine Rüstung zu kommen oder muss ich irgendeinem Halsabschneider dafür 500g geben?


----------



## papiermacher03 (4. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Risen: Lorenzo im Banditenlager getötet*

ne rüstung bekomste entweder bei hawkins(oder wie der heist) für 500 gold oder in der stadt bei nem händler.weis aber nich mehr wie der heist.

 habe ein anderes problem.spiele mit den orden.habe alle prüfungen der meister erledigt und werde trotzdem nicht als magier aufgenommen.ist das ein bug oder muss man noch was machen? Lg chris


----------



## HanFred (4. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Risen: Wo finde ich eine Spitzhacke?*



Chaos-Pilot94 schrieb:


> Hallo an alle,
> 
> ich habe gerade ein ziemliches Problem:
> Ich bin  im zweiten Akt von Risen, habe den Auftrag für den Erzschürfer Olf im ersten Akt erfüllt, der ist nun weg, ich habe aber das Erzschürfen gelernt, finde nun aber keine Spitzhacke. Habe bereits alle Händler der Hafenstadt und der Vulkanfeste abgeklappert und die Truhen der Häuser in denselben geplündert, die Händler des Banditenlagers handeln nicht, da ich Magier bin, ich finde aber keine Spitzhacke, um Erz schürfen gehen zu können. Kann mir da jemand weiterhelfen, bzw. weiß jemand, wo man zu diesem Zeitpunkt im Spiel eine Spitzhacke bekommt? Wenn ja, wäre ich sehr dankbar.
> ...


   - im sumpf stehen einige spitzhacken rum, ich glaube es waren mindestens zwei.
 - vereinzelt in den minen, davon gibt es einige.
 - im 



Spoiler



im geheimgang


 der stadt steht eine, ganz in der nähe der holztür 



Spoiler



in der stadtmauer


.


----------



## HanFred (4. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Risen: Start viel zu schwer oder was mache ich falsch?*



oldmantell schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich bin jetzt Stufe vier und sobald zwei Monster da sind sterbe ich. Sogar ein Monster ist schon sehr hart, wenn man Pech hat hauen die dich innerhalb einer Sekunde 4-5 mal. Mache ich was falsch oder liegt das am Spiel. Ich habe mir schon nen Bogen + Schwertkmapf 2 + neues Schwert zugelegt. Aber ich weiss nicht mehr weiter.


   blocken und kontern sind äusserst wichtig. bis ich gemerkt habe, dass ich mit der rechten maustaste direkt schnelle schläge austeilen kann, ist viel zeit vergangen. es kann aber sein, dass das erst mit einer späteren stufe möglich wurde, das weiss ich natürlich nicht.
  verschiedene gegner erfordern etwas verschiedene block- und schlagtaktiken. was ich aber immer versuche:
  - gegner in eine reihe bringen, womöglich sogar hinter einen türrahmen, in einen gang o.ä. stehen, dann kann mich niemand von der seite oder von hinten angreifen. skelette erledige ich gerne, wenn sie auf einer treppe weiter unten als ich stehen.
  - einzelne gegner umkreisen und sie schlagen, während sie in die falsche richtung angreifen. das ergibt kritische treffer, die viel mehr schaden anrichten. die gegner können das beim spielcharakter allerdings auch machen, also muss wirklich viel geblockt werden, sonst hat man gegen viele gegner keine chance.
  - zweihänder machen mehr schaden, die schläge sind aber langsamer und ausserdem kann man viele tiere nicht blocken damit. z.b. wölfe oder stachelratten kann man nur mit schildern blocken. keiler vermutlich auch. eigentlich alles, was tief angreift.


----------



## HanFred (4. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Risen: Lorenzo im Banditenlager getötet*



papiermacher03 schrieb:


> ne rüstung bekomste entweder bei hawkins(oder wie der heist) für 500 gold oder in der stadt bei nem händler.weis aber nich mehr wie der heist.


   der mit dem 



Spoiler



hotel in der gosse


. an den namen kann ich mich gerade auch nicht erinnern.


----------



## WildBilly29 (4. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Risen: Lorenzo im Banditenlager getötet*

Mal ne ganz dumme Frage: Habe in der nähe der Hafenstadt (auf der Insel) und des Sumpfes (Friedhof) einen Schatz ausgegraben bei dem es heist : Ohne den richtigen Schlüssel komme ich hier nie weiter. Wo sind die Schlüssel? oder kann man mit höherem 'Schlösser knacken' die Kisten öffnen.


----------



## KILLHILL (4. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Risen: Lorenzo im Banditenlager getötet*



Moemo schrieb:


> Ich bin mir zu 99% sicher, dass ich nicht gegen Lorenzo kämpfen musste, um die Quest erfolgreich abzuschließen.


 Hab ich jetzt auch festgestellt. Ging auch ohne den Kampf gegen ihn.


----------



## BlackPanther1982 (4. Oktober 2009)

*Risen geheimgangproblem*

Hiho,hab bei Risen folgendes prob.Bin in der Hafenstadt und muss im Bordell einen geheimgang finden.Hab schon erfahren das es irgend ein bild im waschraum sein soll.Aber ich kann da nichts machen außer den waschzuber benutzen,mit dem bild dahinter kann ich nichts machen und nen schalter find ich auch nirgends.
 In dem alten Haus vom Don hinter dem bordell muss es im erdgeschoss im arbeitszimmer auch nen schalter bzw geheimgang geben.In dem zimmer kann ich mich aber nur auf den kleinen holztrohn setzen sonst kann ich da nichts machen,kann nich mit dem bild interagieren und find auch keinen schalter.wär echt super wenn mir jemand weiterhelfen kann.


----------



## Killer0074ME (4. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Risen geheimgangproblem*

Wenn du vorm Bordell stehst, gehst du in den linken Raum hinein. Neben der Tür müsste etwas hängen, dass dann einfach benutzen


----------



## Chaos-Pilot94 (4. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Risen: Wo finde ich eine Spitzhacke?*

thx^^


----------



## Chaos-Pilot94 (4. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Risen: Lorenzo im Banditenlager getötet*

in der nähe der hafenstadt auf der insel der schatz ist ein questgegenstand, der bei dem friedhof auch (gleicher quest).



Spoiler



wenn du im 2. akt die kristallscheiben finden musst, dann sind in den kisten immer hinweise drin, wo man die eine kristallscheibe findet (in der quest musst du patty aufsuchen, denn ihr vater hat seinen schatz versteckt, patty führt dich dann zum friedhof, du gräbst den schatz aus, danach sollst du die restlichen gräber der "namenlosen" personen mit den schatzkisten mit zetteln drin suchen, die zettel führen dich dann zum schatz, wirste schon sehen)


----------



## HanFred (4. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Risen: Lorenzo im Banditenlager getötet*



WildBilly29 schrieb:


> Mal ne ganz dumme Frage: Habe in der nähe der Hafenstadt (auf der Insel) und des Sumpfes (Friedhof) einen Schatz ausgegraben bei dem es heist : Ohne den richtigen Schlüssel komme ich hier nie weiter. Wo sind die Schlüssel? oder kann man mit höherem 'Schlösser knacken' die Kisten öffnen.


   nein, die kiste wird erst später wichtig. du wirst den schlüssel bekommen. den unnötigen spoiler meines vorposters habe ich mal versteckt.


----------



## Rabowke (5. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Risen: Lorenzo im Banditenlager getötet*

Kleiner Exploit um das 'Goldene Schwert':



Spoiler



Ein Kumpel hat mich am WE daraufhin gewiesen, dass es möglich ist das goldene Schwert zu duplizieren, d.h. man kann es beim Don abgeben und selber behalten, schließlich handelt es sich hierbei um eine wirklich gute Waffe!

Nachdem man die fünf Schwertstücke zu Oscar dem Schmied gebracht hat, übergibt man das Schwert an Oscar. Danach sollte man Speichern und per Taschendiebstahl den Oscar beklauen. Wenn erfolgreich, kann man für 200 Gold das Schwert kaufen und hat es damit doppelt im Inventar.

Danach kann man das Schwert ohne Probleme dem Don übergeben ...


----------



## Herbboy (5. Oktober 2009)

*Einstieg Hafenstadt*

Ich bin in die Hafenstadt gegangen und von den Quests quasi überrollt... ^^  ich weiß nicht, was ich tun soll, und ob ich mir nen weg verbaue. zB würd ich gern magier werden und "muss" dann ja mit dem inquisitor/den weißen gut stellen. dazu soll ich u.a. ein paar banditen aufmischen, die in der stadt rumlungern. diese kann ich aber auch ansprechen und kleine aufträge erledigen - verbaue ich mir da eine der beiden seiten, zB wenn ich für toni den ring aus dem haus des do hole UND toni danach "verprüge`l" ?


----------



## fritz1878 (5. Oktober 2009)

*Vulkanfestung: Einlass zum Inquisitor*

Moin,
 ich habe folgendes Problem:
 Der Einlass zum Inqusitor, also in die Kapelle wird mir nicht gewährt, obwohl ich bereits alle Quests der "Meister-NPC's" gelöst habe. Ich habe alle Aufgaben in der Hafenstadt gemeistert ( Alle 4 Punkte sowie die 3 Goldschalen ), außerdem habe ich alle Bücher in der Bibliothek gelesen, das Buch Weisheit im Kampf gefunden, die Zutaten für die Schriftrollen gefunden sowie die Lichtkugel Schriftrolle erstellt. Auch die Artefakte habe ich in die Festung gebracht und außerdem die pflanzen für den Alchimistenmeister besorgt und des Weiteren den Mord aufgeklärt. Dennoch bekomme ich bei keinem der Meister eine Weiterführende Gesprächsoption. Ich habe bis zu diesem Punkt bereits 2x gespielt und kann mir nicht erklären, warum es nicht weitergeht. Direkt nach dem Anfang bin ich zuerst in die Hafenstadt gegangen, danach in die Vulkanfestung.....das Banditenlager habe ich also ausgelassen und da ich scheinbar nach der Grundausbildung mich bereits für eine der 3 Fraktionen entschieden habe, habe ich auch nicht mehr die Möglichkeit mich den Banditen anzuschließen und somit die Mainquest weiterzuverfolgen. 
 Ich hoffe jemand hat für dieses Problem eine Lösung, denn wie gesagt: Auch nochmal spielen konnte bei mir keine Verbesserung hervorrufen.
 Mit freundlichen Grüßen,
 Arca aka Christian


----------



## agvoter (5. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Einstieg Hafenstadt*



Herbboy schrieb:


> Ich bin in die Hafenstadt gegangen und von den Quests quasi überrollt... ^^  ich weiß nicht, was ich tun soll, und ob ich mir nen weg verbaue. zB würd ich gern magier werden und "muss" dann ja mit dem inquisitor/den weißen gut stellen. dazu soll ich u.a. ein paar banditen aufmischen, die in der stadt rumlungern. diese kann ich aber auch ansprechen und kleine aufträge erledigen - verbaue ich mir da eine der beiden seiten, zB wenn ich für toni den ring aus dem haus des do hole UND toni danach "verprüge`l" ?


 
 Du hast das selbe Problem, das ich hatte. Zum Glück habe ich irgendwann eine Lösung gefunden, mit der ich maximal Gold und Erfahrung gewinne und gleichzeitig meiner Wunschfraktion, den Magiern beitreten kann:

 Wichtig ist vor allem, dass du nie das "Questlimit" erreichst. Wenn du nämlich Aufträge für die Banditen  (Cid, Lukor, Delgado, Toni etc.) erfüllst, kommt bei jeder erfüllten Quest x/4 für den Don (oder so). Wenn du also 4 Quests für die Banditen erfüllst, wird dir, glaube ich, automatisch der Weg für andere Fraktionen versperrt. Also achte immer darauf, nie das Maximallimit bei den Banditen zu erreichen. Das heißt aber trotzdem nicht, dass du ihre Quests nie annehmen solltest, den bei den Banditen gibt es meistens mehr Kohle zu gewinnen  Ich z.B. hatte am Ende 3/4 Quests der Banditen erledigt und 4 Aufträge des Orden gemeistert, um den maximalen Profit zu machen. Leider gibt es viele Quests, bei denen du dich *entweder* für den Orden oder für die Banditen entscheiden musst (wie genau diese Quests aussehen, wirst du schon sehen). Ich an deiner Stelle würde mich, ohne spoilern zu wollen, so entscheiden:


Spoiler






Spoiler



- Für Rodriguez, gegen Cid 
 - Für Delgado, gegen Sarbrosa
 - Für Weasel (wichtig! Bei ihm gibt es viel Geld zu holen), gegen die Wache, die dasselbe will wie Weasel
 - Für Lukor, gegen Carasco
 - Für Carasco, gegen die Person, die sich im Bordell versteckt ( Ich will nicht spoilern)
 - Gegen Toni, Für Hernandez

 Endstand: 3/4 für Banditen und 2/4 für den Orden

 Natürlich gibt es noch andere Quests der Banditen bzw. des Orden, die dir helfen das Maximallimit zu erreichen (z.B. von dem einen Kaiwächter)

 (Das ist nur eine Art Leitfaden, du musst es natürlich nicht genau so machen)





 Am Ende wirst du von Carlos eh eine Quest bekommen, bei der du dich dann "endgültig" entscheiden musst.

 So habe ich es zumindest gemacht.


----------



## papiermacher03 (5. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Vulkanfestung: Einlass zum Inquisitor*

genau das selbe problem hab ich auch.hab aber bei world of risen gelesen dass das ein bug ist und da ein patch rauskommen soll.viele haben das problem.die ham gesagt das hängt mit der reihen folge zusammen wie du die meister an sprichst.mit pallas (der dich empfängt wenn du ins kloster kommst) darfste erst zum schluss mit der prüfung fragen(Hafenstadt).also erst die anderen prüfungen machen dann die.so haben die das geschrieben.obs geht keine ahnung


----------



## agvoter (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Vulkanfestung: Einlass zum Inquisitor*



papiermacher03 schrieb:


> genau das selbe problem hab ich auch.hab aber bei world of risen gelesen dass das ein bug ist und da ein patch rauskommen soll.viele haben das problem.die ham gesagt das hängt mit der reihen folge zusammen wie du die meister an sprichst.mit pallas (der dich empfängt wenn du ins kloster kommst) darfste erst zum schluss mit der prüfung fragen(Hafenstadt).also erst die anderen prüfungen machen dann die.so haben die das geschrieben.obs geht keine ahnung


 Jup, das ist ein Bug. Ich bin auch zuerst in die Hafenstadt gegangen und habe dor alle nötigen Quests für Kommandant Carlos erfüllt. Nachdem ich dann in der Vulkanfestung angekommen bin, muss ich jetzt für Meiser Pallas irgendeinen Kristall suchen. Ich glaube als Magier muss man erst alle Prüfungen der Meister erfüllen, um mit dem Inquisitor zu reden. Als einfacher Ordenskrieger geht das anscheinend viel schneller.


----------



## moskitoo (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Vulkanfestung: Einlass zum Inquisitor*

Hi!

 Weiß jemand wie die Formel zur Schadensberechnung in Risen ist?

 Also z.B

 Stärke+Waffenschaden-Rüstung=angerichteter Schaden

 mfg


----------



## agvoter (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Vulkanfestung: Einlass zum Inquisitor*



moskitoo schrieb:


> Hi!
> 
> Weiß jemand wie die Formel zur Schadensberechnung in Risen ist?
> 
> ...


 Siehe hier 

 Es betrifft zwar nur den Schaden von Fernkampfwaffen, aber immerhin etwas.


----------



## HanFred (7. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Vulkanfestung: Einlass zum Inquisitor*



agvoter schrieb:


> Siehe hier
> 
> Es betrifft zwar nur den Schaden von Fernkampfwaffen, aber immerhin etwas.


   fies, dass die geschicklichkeit auch den schaden mit der armbrust beeinflusst und eben nicht die stärke. dabei muss man stärke trainieren, um eine bessere armbrust überhaupt tragen zu können.
 ich frage mich nach wie vor, ob das nicht falsch programmiert wurde oder tatsächlich absicht war.


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (7. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Vulkanfestung: Einlass zum Inquisitor*



HanFred schrieb:


> agvoter schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Siehe hier
> ...


   Das war IMO in den früheren Gothic-Teilen auch so, damit man als Nahkämpfer (viel Stärke) zwar auch was für den Fernkampf hat, aber dieser Fernangraff nicht zu stark ist (wenig Geschick).
 Wenn das anders wäre (viel Stärke = viel Armbrustschaden), dann würde man keinen "Geschicklichkeits-Charakter" mehr benötigen: wozu Geschicklichkeit steigern, wenn man mit viel Stärke viel Nah- UND Fernkampfschaden verursachen könnte?
 Aktuell hat man mit einem Geschick/Bogen-Char einen starken Fernkämpfer, mit einem Stärke-Char einen spezialisierten Nahkämpfer, der was zum "Pullen" hat ( WoW-Terminologie  ...)


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (7. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Risen - Quests/Gegenstände/NPCs*

Kleiner Komforttipp für die, die es noch nicht erledigt haben  :

 Quicksave- und Quickload-Tasten umbelegen:

 Seid ihr auch Grobmotoriker und/oder habt dicke Wurstfinger, sodass das nahe Beieinanderliegen der Tasten F8 und F9 für Schnellspeichern bzw -laden schonmal den gegenteiligen Effekt von dem hatte, was ihr eigentlich vorhattet? (Ich stehe gerade am Strand nach dem Intro, Quicksave, sammle diverse Sachen ein, Quicksa- aaaaah, Quickload!!  ) 

 In der Datei "ConfigUser.xml" kann man die Tasten einfach manuell umbelegen:

 Key_F8="QuickSave_0"
 Key_F9="QuickLoad_0"

 wird geändert zu 

 Key_F5="QuickSave_0"
 Key_F8="QuickLoad_0"

 Die Datei ist bei Windows 7 im Verzeichnis
 C:\Users\<Username>\AppData\Local\Risen\
 zu finden.


----------



## HanFred (7. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Vulkanfestung: Einlass zum Inquisitor*



MiffiMoppelchen schrieb:


> HanFred schrieb:
> 
> 
> > agvoter schrieb:
> ...


   ja, damit hast du natürlich recht. und das war früher in der tat auch so.


----------



## moskitoo (7. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Vulkanfestung: Einlass zum Inquisitor*



agvoter schrieb:


> moskitoo schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Hi!
> ...


 Cool danke. Hauptsächlich liegt mir aber Nahkampf am Herzen. Dafür scheints wohl noch nichts zu geben.


----------



## HanFred (7. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Vulkanfestung: Einlass zum Inquisitor*



moskitoo schrieb:


> Cool danke. Hauptsächlich liegt mir aber Nahkampf am Herzen. Dafür scheints wohl noch nichts zu geben.


   allerdings kann man pauschal sagen, dass du dafür in erster linie stärke und den skill deiner waffe trainieren musst.


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (7. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Vulkanfestung: Einlass zum Inquisitor*



moskitoo schrieb:


> agvoter schrieb:
> 
> 
> > moskitoo schrieb:
> ...


   Zumindest im Handbuch (Seite 22, ganz unten) steht, dass bei kritischen Treffern die Stärke zum Schaden der Waffe addiert wird (war bei G1 und 2 imo auch so). Daraus läßt sich schlussfolgern, dass bei normalen Treffern die Stärke wenig oder eher gar keine Rolle spielt.


  Gibt's im Spiel auch dicke Äxte? Hab durch peripheres Lesen   in Foren schon mitbekommen, dass es nette Schwerter gibt, aber von Äxten habe ich bisher nichts gelesen.
  Wollt' nämlich eher Axt als Schwert nutzen (Lernpunktvergabe Schwert/Axt-Spezialisierung)...


----------



## HanFred (7. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Vulkanfestung: Einlass zum Inquisitor*



MiffiMoppelchen schrieb:


> Gibt's im Spiel auch nette Äxte? Hab durch peripheres Lesen   in Foren schon mitbekommen, dass es nette Schwerter gibt, aber von Äxten habe ich bisher nichts gelesen.
> Wollt' nämlich eher Axt als Schwert nutzen (Lernpunktvergabe Schwert/Axt-Spezialisierung)...


   in späteren kapiteln kann man aich auch gute äxte kaufen. zu beginn eher nicht. und man findet auch keine so tollen, wie es bei den schwertern der fall ist. naja, jedenfalls nicht vor dem vierten kapitel, da gibt's dann schon was, allerdings ist man dann schon _sehr_ bald durch mit dem spiel (je nach spielweise natürlich).


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (7. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Vulkanfestung: Einlass zum Inquisitor*



HanFred schrieb:


> MiffiMoppelchen schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Gibt's im Spiel auch nette Äxte? Hab durch peripheres Lesen   in Foren schon mitbekommen, dass es nette Schwerter gibt, aber von Äxten habe ich bisher nichts gelesen.
> ...


   Hmm, doof, also doch Schwerter - das Spiel spielt am Anfang/Mitte.


----------



## HanFred (7. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Vulkanfestung: Einlass zum Inquisitor*

kannst dich HIER umsehen. musst ja nicht auf die fundorte gucken, viele sind allerdings noch gar nicht gefunden worden. aber es sind alle im spiel enthaltenen items in der db.


----------



## Herbboy (7. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Vulkanfestung: Einlass zum Inquisitor*

*frage mit vlt. minispoiler:*

 also, ich hab nun in der hafenstadt mich auf die seite carlos begeben und soll den schmuggler-"chef" ausfindig machen - hab ich auch getan. soll ich den nun töten, oder erst nochmal meldung machen? ich hab mir nen kampfstab gekauft und beim ersten kampfversuch keine chance gehabt ^^  oder sollte ich erstmal mit schwert+schild versuchen und den stab erst später einsetzen?


 ach ja: zwei quests, bei denen ich zwei händler abkassieren soll, sind noch offen, obwohl alle banditen schon tot/vertrieben sind - ein bug, oder?



 wegen der armbrust: dass man stärke zum halten braucht, macht sinn, was aber null sinn machen würde ist, dass der schaden mit der stärke zu tun hat, denn die sehne wird ja eingehakt und dann losgelassen, nur von der armbrust + munition hängt ab, wie groß der schaden ist. wie bei ner feuerwaffe. was man aber überlegen könnte wäre, ob das nachladen mit mehr stärke schneller geht


----------



## agvoter (7. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Vulkanfestung: Einlass zum Inquisitor*



Herbboy schrieb:


> *frage mit vlt. minispoiler:*
> 
> also, ich hab nun in der hafenstadt mich auf die seite carlos begeben und soll den schmuggler-"chef" ausfindig machen - hab ich auch getan. soll ich den nun töten, oder erst nochmal meldung machen? ich hab mir nen kampfstab gekauft und beim ersten kampfversuch keine chance gehabt ^^  oder sollte ich erstmal mit schwert+schild versuchen und den stab erst später einsetzen?
> 
> ...


 
  Zu dem Anführer: 

  Als ich gegen den Anführer, dessen Name mir nicht einfallen will, angetreten bin, hatte ich ein Holzschild (kannst du unter anderem im Inventar von Toni finden, nachdem du ihn niedergeschlagen bzw. getötet hast) und eine Machete (solltest du von Costa oder Alvaro kaufen können). Mit dieser Kombo ging es eigentlich ganz gut. 

  Zum Stab muss man sagen, dass er in diesem Fall eigentlich sehr nützlich ist. Wie du vielleicht schon bemerkt hast, kann der Stab keine reflexartigen Angriffe von Wölfen etc. blocken (da solltest du Schwert+Schild nutzen). Aber im Kampf gegen Menschen eignet sich der Stab ziemlich gut, es kommt dabei aber natürlich auch auf deine Stabkampfpunkte an. Mit drei Punkten oder mehr solltest du leichtes Spiel mit dem Anführer haben. Wenn du noch kein so guter Stabkämpfer bist, solltest du entweder bei Felipe trainieren oder es mit der Kombi Schwert+Schild versuchen. 

  Falls du es trotzdem nicht schaffst, solltest du beim Kämpfen immer schön zwischenspeichern oder aber dir diesen Thread  durchlesen.

  Zu den Quests: Wahrscheinlich ein Fehler, aber wieso hast du sie nicht vorher erfüllt? Sowohl bei Konrad als auch bei Alvaro kann man gut abkassieren. Vielleicht kannst du sie aber immer noch erfüllen, obwohl ich das stark bezweifle, denn ohne Weasel kann man gar nicht die notwendigen Schritte wissen.


----------



## Herbboy (7. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Vulkanfestung: Einlass zum Inquisitor*



agvoter schrieb:


> Herbboy schrieb:
> 
> 
> > *frage mit vlt. minispoiler:*
> ...


 also, ich kann zB leider noch keinerlei diebeskünste und hatte es mir wohl zu früh mit den diebes-lehrern verscherzt - das wäre ja nötig, um in den keller zu kommen, oder? und bei zB konrad hatte ich keinerlei hinweise bekommen. dazu hatte ich schon früh 2-3 aufträge für den don, d.h. wenn ich die abkassier-aufträge erfüllt hätte, hätt ich mich ja pro don entschieden... 


 wegen es anführers: hab den inzwischen mit nem schwert besiegen können, aber nur mit glück und viel blocken... wegen des stabtrainungs: du meinst jetzt lernpunkte umsetzen, oder kann man bei felipe auch wirklich nen trainingskampf machen?


----------



## agvoter (7. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Vulkanfestung: Einlass zum Inquisitor*



Herbboy schrieb:


> agvoter schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Herbboy schrieb:
> ...


  Ups, da habe ich dir etwas verschwiegen    Die "Abkassier-Aufträge" bringen dir nicht nur ordentlich Gold in die Kasse, sondern lassen dich auch deine Neutralität zwischen den beiden Fraktionen (Banditen und Orden) wahren d.h. du bekommst keine "Banditen-Punkte" für die Abkassier-Missionen.

  Zu den Diebeskünsten: Ich bin zwar Magier und kein Bandit, aber in die Hafenstadt, wo ich noch fraktionslos war, haben mir "Schleichen" und "Schlösser öffnen" sehr geholfen. Besonders finanziell, der ein oder andere nächtliche Raubzug hat mir viel Gold gebracht    Da du aber leider schon alle Banditen aus der Stadt verscheucht hast, wird es schwer für dich, jemanden zu finden, der dir die Diebeskünste ("Schleichen", "Schlösser öffnen" und "Taschendiebstahl") beibringen kann. Das sollte deine Suche erleichtern:

  Schleichen & Taschendiebstahl: Da du ja Magier wrden willst, solltest du früher oder später zur Vulkanfestung gelangen. Dort wirst du Fred finden, der dir sowohl das "Schleichen" als auch den "Taschendiebstahl" beibringen kann.

  Die Fähigkeit, Schlösser zu öffnen, bekommst du später noch als Zauberspruch. Jedoch musst du dafür die Siegelmagie der Stufe 3 erlernt haben und die jeweilige Rune besitzen, was 150 Weisheit bzw. viel Zeit vorrausetzt (Zur Siegelmagie wirst du in der Vulkanfestung noch etwas erfahren, sonst kannst du ja auch hier nachfragen). Deshalb empfehle ich dir, sie als Diebesfertigkeit zu erlernen, ein geeigneter Lehrer fällt mir jetzt aber auch nicht ein (außer Cid, den du schon vertrieben hast).

  Zum Stabkampf: Ich meinte, dass du bei Felipe Geld und Lernpunkte investieren kannst, um ein besserer Stabkämpfer zu werden, was als Magier auch in gewisser Weise zu empfehlen ist.


----------



## Herbboy (7. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Vulkanfestung: Einlass zum Inquisitor*

jo, danke, für die tipps


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (8. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Risen - Quests/Gegenstände/NPCs*

Bin im Banditenlager und soll für Luis drei wuselige Ratten umbringen. Unmöglich mit Stufe 3?
  Drei Treffer, ich bin tot, 30 Treffer und eine Ratte ist tot - nur bin ich selber schon vorher 15 mal tot bevor überhaupt eine Ratte hinüber ist.
  Ist das ein "Fortgeschrittenen Quest" oder was soll der Scheiß, dass man einen unausgerüsteten Typen auf drei solcher VIecher zur selben Zeit loslässt?!


----------



## Herbboy (8. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Risen - Quests/Gegenstände/NPCs*



MiffiMoppelchen schrieb:


> Bin im Banditenlager und soll für Luis drei wuselige Ratten umbringen. Unmöglich mit Stufe 3?
> Drei Treffer, ich bin tot, 30 Treffer und eine Ratte ist tot - nur bin ich selber schon vorher 15 mal tot bevor überhaupt eine Ratte hinüber ist.
> Ist das ein "Fortgeschrittenen Quest" oder was soll der Scheiß, dass man einen unausgerüsteten Typen auf drei solcher VIecher zur selben Zeit loslässt?!


 vlt. such mal erst andere quests - man bekommt die ja nicht unbedingt in der "korrekten" reihenfolge. oder is das die letzte quest, die du finden kannst?


 ich selber häng grad in der vulkanfestung, da soll ich einen Ash befragen, der is aber auch nachts in keinem quartier auffindbar, obwohl der angeblich nachts aus dem "oberen bereich" nach unten kommen soll.... und ich soll gegen diesen hauptmann nen trainingskamp machen, hab aber keine chance - 2 treffer von dem, und ich bin weg. EINmal in 15 versuchen hatte ich ihn fast nach nem 5min-kampf, wo ich viel geblockt hab und viele viele viele glückstreffer landete...


----------



## Shadow_Man (8. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Risen - Quests/Gegenstände/NPCs*

Also ich mach das mit den ganzen Gegnern immer folgendermaßen. Wenn ein oder mehrere NPCs in der Nähe sind, lock ich die Viecher immer dahin und die werden dann gemeinsam umgehauen.
 Selbst wenn ich irgendwo in einer Höhle bin, schieß ich die ganzen Viecher mit der Armbrust an, renn raus, irgendwo hin wo befreundete NPCs sind und wir hauen die dann gemeinsam Platt.   
 So kannst locker mehrere Viecher umhauen, selbst auf dem höchsten Schwierigkeitsgrad.


----------



## moskitoo (8. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Risen - Quests/Gegenstände/NPCs*



Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Also ich mach das mit den ganzen Gegnern immer folgendermaßen. Wenn ein oder mehrere NPCs in der Nähe sind, lock ich die Viecher immer dahin und die werden dann gemeinsam umgehauen.
> Selbst wenn ich irgendwo in einer Höhle bin, schieß ich die ganzen Viecher mit der Armbrust an, renn raus, irgendwo hin wo befreundete NPCs sind und wir hauen die dann gemeinsam Platt.
> So kannst locker mehrere Viecher umhauen, selbst auf dem höchsten Schwierigkeitsgrad.


 Das Problem ist nur du musst den letzten tötlichen Schlag am Gegner landen, sonst bekommst du keine Erfahrungspunkte. 

 @Bumi

 Ich war auch gleich von anfang an im Banditenlager, hab alle Quests gemacht, die ich hinbekommen hab, wobei das schon ziemlich schwer war, und bin danach in die Hafenstadt. Wenn ich nochmal die Wahl hätte würde ich sofort in die Hafenstadt gehen. Dort kann man fast alle Quests als anfänger erledigen. Danach bist du ca. Stufe 7-8 und kannst im Banditenlager den rest erledigen. Mit Stufe 8-10 (1. Kapitel) kannst du dann anfangen die Gegend zu erforschen und die Monster zu plätten. Am besten vor jedem Kampf speichern und falls man relativ viel Lebensernergie verlieren sollte, oder sich an einem zu starken Monster versucht, kann man einfach neu laden, was ja relativ fix geht. 
 So war das schon immer in Gothic, man kann zwar überall hin, aber manche Gegenden sind für einen Anfänger einfach zu schwer. So nach den Motto: "Schaff ich wohl schon einen Oger?" Bäm Bäm --> Tot  "Ok, ich komm vielleicht später nochmal vorbei "

 Mittlerweile hab ich auch ein Schwert+Schild, und einen Zweihänder dabei, und je nach Gegnertyp wechsel ich. Wölfe oder Wildschweine kann man beispielsweise ganz gut austanzen, somit brauch ich kein Schild und benutz den 2-Händer um mehr Schaden zu machen, sollte ich allerdings mal auf 4-5 Gnome treffen die mit Fischen nach mir schmeißen, nehm ich das Schild zur Hand.


----------



## HanFred (8. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Risen - Quests/Gegenstände/NPCs*

nein, es reicht, den gegner einmal getroffen zu haben. mit einem pfeil oder so. dann kriegt man die SP.


----------



## agvoter (8. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Risen - Quests/Gegenstände/NPCs*



Herbboy schrieb:


> MiffiMoppelchen schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Bin im Banditenlager und soll für Luis drei wuselige Ratten umbringen. Unmöglich mit Stufe 3?
> ...


 Mit was für einer Waffe hast du denn gegen ihn angetreten? Ich hatte mit keinem der Herausforderer Probleme, auch wenn es bei Bronco letztendlich knapp wurde. Das liegt aber vielleicht auch daran, dass ich da schon Stabkampf auf der dritten Stufe erlernt hatte. Solltest du vielleicht auch machen, wenn du die nötigen Lernpunkte hast. 

 Zu Ash: Ash findet du tagsüber im oberen Bereich, denn du ja erst betreten darfst, wenn du Bronco besiegt hast. Ob er nachts herunterkommt, weiß ich nicht, aber im oberen Bereich gibt es auch Betten für die Novizen. Vielleicht kommt Ash deshalb nicht herunter.


----------



## moskitoo (8. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Risen - Quests/Gegenstände/NPCs*

Ist das so? Ich hab gestern 3 Fliegen zum ersten Bauernhof gelockt und fleißig mit drauf geschlagen, bekam aber nur für eine Fliege, die ich getötet habe, auch Erfahrungspunkte. Wobei ich mir einbilde nicht nur eine getroffen zu haben. Die anderen 2 wurden vom NPC getötet und ich ging leer aus. 
 100% sicher bin ich mir jetzt allerdings nicht mehr. Ich werds heute einfach nochmal ausprobieren. 
 Was anderes ist natürlich wenn du Questbedingt einen Begleiter hast, dann gehen die Erfahrungspunkte immer an dich.


----------



## papiermacher03 (8. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Risen - Quests/Gegenstände/NPCs*

hat es einer von euch schon geschafft sich den magiern anzuschließen?!wenn ja schreibt mal in welcher reihen folge ihr die prüfungen abgelegt habt. habs paar mal versucht und es ging nie.als bandit hab ich schon durch.


----------



## stawacz79 (8. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*

kurz off topic

 kann mir einer sagen wie ich den eingang zum ost tempel finde,,,jedes mal wenn ich bei dem roten punkt auf der karte ankomme,steh ich entweder an einem abhang,oder im sumpf vor einer steinwand,,bei dem tor im sumpf steht keiner der mich rein lassen könnte


----------



## HanFred (8. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*

der sumpf ist schonmal ganz gut. jetzt verlasse den sumpf wieder der linken felswand entlang, beim ausgang kannst du gleich wieder links abbiegen. ist ein bisschen viel vegetation da, aber der eingang ist nicht weit.


----------



## stawacz79 (8. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*

is der eingang im sumpf bei diesem stahltor??da war ich schon,bin aber nich reingekommen,da niemand da war   



fobbolino schrieb:


> @stawacz79: wenn du den Hang zum Sumpf runterlaeufst, rechts halten, zwischen den Straeuchern durch und schon bist du da (ist auch ne Feuerstelle davor).


----------



## Moemo (8. Oktober 2009)

*AW:*



stawacz79 schrieb:


> is der eingang im sumpf bei diesem stahltor??da war ich schon,bin aber nich reingekommen,da niemand da war


 Von hier aus verlässt du den Tempel, wenn du durch die Falltür gefallen bist.


----------



## HanFred (8. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Risen - Quests/Gegenstände/NPCs*



moskitoo schrieb:


> Ist das so? Ich hab gestern 3 Fliegen zum ersten Bauernhof gelockt und fleißig mit drauf geschlagen, bekam aber nur für eine Fliege, die ich getötet habe, auch Erfahrungspunkte. Wobei ich mir einbilde nicht nur eine getroffen zu haben. Die anderen 2 wurden vom NPC getötet und ich ging leer aus.
> 100% sicher bin ich mir jetzt allerdings nicht mehr. Ich werds heute einfach nochmal ausprobieren.
> Was anderes ist natürlich wenn du Questbedingt einen Begleiter hast, dann gehen die Erfahrungspunkte immer an dich.


   laut jemandem aus dem WoR-forum ist das so.
 das mit dem questbegleiter ist klar, wobei es scheint's auch nur bei echten begleitern so ist und nicht wenn dir z.b. jemand den weg zeigt.
 ich wurde dort dahingehend berichtigt.


----------



## Herbboy (8. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Risen - Quests/Gegenstände/NPCs*



agvoter schrieb:


> Herbboy schrieb:
> 
> 
> > ich selber häng grad in der vulkanfestung...
> ...


 ash kam dann doch irgendwann runter.

 und wegen bronco: ich hatte es mit einem "guten" kampftstab versucht, den ich in der hafenstadt gekauft hatte (hiebschaden 34), und auch mit entermesser (klingenschaden 30 oder so) plus schild - ein treffer von mir hat bei bronco grad mal 5-10% seiner energie abgezwackt, und ihn 10 treffen, ohne dass er mich mehr als 1x trifft, hab ich nicht geschafft... stabkampf hatte ich schon auf 3, und stärke auf 35 oder so. aber vlt. war mein level einfach zu schwach, ich hab die ganzen quests des zwischenlagers bei dem bauernhof ausgelassen... aber ich hab es nun doch geschafft mit nem trick => 

*spoiler....----------------

*bronco besoffen und überheblich machen, dann kämpft er in seiner selbstüberschätzung nur mit nem mißlungenen erstlingswerk eines schmiedelehrlings, das sich ganz offiziell "das schlechteste schwert der welt" nennt   
 -------------------------


----------



## Enzo82 (8. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Risen: Lorenzo im Banditenlager getötet*

hab drei kämpfe gewonnen und kann jetzt craig nicht rausfordern da ich ihn wegen seinen glücksspiel verpetzt hab, kann mir da wer helfen?


----------



## stawacz79 (8. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Risen: Lorenzo im Banditenlager getötet*

versuch den zauberspruch witz


----------



## Enzo82 (8. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Risen: Lorenzo im Banditenlager getötet*

hab die 2 witz sprüche vom sumpf verschwendet die ich bekommen hab wo bekomm ich noch einen her?


----------



## Enzo82 (8. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Risen: Lorenzo im Banditenlager getötet*

weis wer wo ich noch nen witz zauber herbekomm, hab craig verpetzt und jetzt kann ich ihn nicht rausfordern, hab scho 2 verbraucht die ich im sumpf gefunden hab


----------



## Kaeksch (8. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Risen: Lorenzo im Banditenlager getötet*

Auf dem Bauernhof zwischen dem Sumpflager und der Stadt. Da, wo die Magier Korn anbaun, liegt eine Rolle auf dem Schrank. 
 ansonsten gibts in der Stadt noch einige. Man muß nur suchen.


----------



## Herbboy (8. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Risen: Lorenzo im Banditenlager getötet*



Kaeksch schrieb:


> Auf dem Bauernhof zwischen dem Sumpflager und der Stadt. Da, wo die Magier Korn anbaun, liegt eine Rolle auf dem Schrank.
> ansonsten gibts in der Stadt noch einige. Man muß nur suchen.


 und vlt. immer wieder mal händler fragen - zumindest steht als tipp bei ladefenstern u.a. auch, dass händler auch mal neue ware reinbekommen.


----------



## rengaru (8. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Risen: Lorenzo im Banditenlager getötet*

Der Kerl mit der Studie über den Fernkampfschaden hat jetzt übrigens auch den Nahkampf analysiert. 

>Link<


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (8. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Risen - Quests/Gegenstände/NPCs*



HanFred schrieb:


> nein, es reicht, den gegner einmal getroffen zu haben. mit einem pfeil oder so. dann kriegt man die SP.


   Beim mir klappt das nicht. Hab die eine Moorleiche beim Banditenlager, in der Nähe vom Säufer-Luis, zu ihm gelockt, einmal draufgehauen, nur noch geblockt, bis Luis den mit Drunken-Archering erledigt hat - gab ganze 0 Exp (aufgerundet). :/

 Naja, egal, hab nun auf "Leicht" gestellt und nun geht's mit dem Kämpfen. Leider ists das jetzt schon wieder ZU leicht, aber man richtet wenigsten merklich Schaden am Gegner an und muss keine 30 Treffer mehr am Gegner landen...


----------



## HanFred (8. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Risen: Lorenzo im Banditenlager getötet*



Enzo82 schrieb:


> weis wer wo ich noch nen witz zauber herbekomm, hab craig verpetzt und jetzt kann ich ihn nicht rausfordern, hab scho 2 verbraucht die ich im sumpf gefunden hab


   selber schuld. es geht natürlich nicht mehr, wenn du ihn verpetzt hast. das ist doch logisch.
 also entweder verpetzt du ihn nicht (oder erst nach der ganzen arena-geschichte) oder du verzichtest eben auf die kämpfe und musst anderweitig an dein ziel kommen (was sicherlich auch funktioniert).


----------



## moskitoo (9. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Risen: Lorenzo im Banditenlager getötet*



rengaru schrieb:


> Der Kerl mit der Studie über den Fernkampfschaden hat jetzt übrigens auch den Nahkampf analysiert.
> 
> >Link<


 Super! Danke dir, gleich mal durchlesen


----------



## Herbboy (9. Oktober 2009)

*Keller-Bibliothekt in Vulkanfestung...???*

Ich komme in der Kellerbobliothek der Vulkanfestung nicht weiter... ich hab alle IMHO Truhen und Geheimgänge geöffnet und gefunden, auch den Raum, wo man als nautilus reinkommt, aber ich komme nicht in den Raum mit der roten "magischen Sperre", und in dem Raum mit dem großen Kristall kann ich den Schalter über der Tür nicht erreichen - oder muss ich dafür extra ne armbrust kaufen gehen? 

 thx


----------



## agvoter (9. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Keller-Bibliothekt in Vulkanfestung...???*



Herbboy schrieb:


> Ich komme in der Kellerbobliothek der Vulkanfestung nicht weiter... ich hab alle IMHO Truhen und Geheimgänge geöffnet und gefunden, auch den Raum, wo man als nautilus reinkommt, aber ich komme nicht in den Raum mit der roten "magischen Sperre", und in dem Raum mit dem großen Kristall kann ich den Schalter über der Tür nicht erreichen - oder muss ich dafür extra ne armbrust kaufen gehen?
> 
> thx


   Sowohl den Raum hinter der magischen Barriere als auch den Schalter kannst du nicht erreichen. Bei der Barriere liegt das daran, dass du wahrscheinlich noch nicht den dafür benötigten Zauber bzw. die Schriftrolle  hast. Die bekommt man eigentlich später (spätestens von Cyrus). Den Schalter kann man nicht betätigen, weil im Raum eben dieser Kristall steht. Mit einer Armbrust habe ich es noch nicht versucht, aber du kannst es ja mal versuchen. 

   Falls du Meister Abrax suchst:

   1. Betrete die Bibliothek und betätige den geheimen Schalter
   2. Gehe die Treppe hinunter und biege rechts ab
   3. Folge dem Gang bis zu der (verschlossenen?) Holztür
   4. Öffne sie und verwandle dich per Schriftrolle in einen Nautilus
   5. Schlüpfe durch das Loch in der hinteren Ecke (es kann auch sein, dass man da auch einfach geduckt durchkommen kann)
   6. Es gibt auch einen umständlicheren Weg, um da per Nautilus durchzukommen. Dafür solltest du noch mal dieses ganzes Kellergewölbe untersuchen...


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (9. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Risen - Quests/Gegenstände/NPCs*

Hafenstadt, Auftrag von Cid
   Ich soll beim Metzger Dargel Schutzgeld eintreiben. Der will nicht zahlen, ein Kampf, ich gewinne (nach zig Versuchen) und rede wieder mit Dargel. "Wie sieht's NUN mit Schutzgeld aus?". Dargel steht offenbar auf die Klopperei und will nicht bezahlen. Quest wird automatisch ABGEBROCHEN!
   --> Häää?! 


 Konrad abkassieren:
 Ich soll die Kuh Berta wohl irgendwie benutzen, um Konrad unter Druck zusetzen, damit er zahlt. Sobald ich aber die Kuh angreife, kommt nicht nur der Bauer, sondern auch die Stadtwache, um mich platt zu machen.
 Wie funktioniert der Quest?


----------



## DeadBody666 (10. Oktober 2009)

*RISEN: Welche Büsten muss ich benutzen?*

Ich bin jetzt im 4. Akt - Hauptquest: Titanschild/Büsten/Steinportal/Titanhelm

   an dieser Stelle:
*
 Das Steinportal öffnen* 

 Haben Sie beide Büsten in Ihren
 Besitz gebracht, platzieren Sie sie in der Kartenkammer auf den Altären
 links und rechts des Steinportals, das sich daraufhin auftut. Dahinter
 warten ein Elitekrieger und ein Hohepriester, die Sie erst überwinden
 müssen, bevor Sie am oberen Ende der Stiegen den Schild des
 Titanenlords an sich nehmen können. Achtung: Sobald Sie den Schild an
 sich nehmen, schließt sich der Ausgang! Dafür öffnet sich rechts davon
 der Zugang zu einer kleinen Kammer, in der ein Hohepriester über den
 Hebel wacht, der die Tür wieder entriegelt. Falls Sie sich die Mühe
 sparen wollen, den Priester zu erledigen, können Sie aber natürlich
 ebenso gut einen Teleportstein einsetzen, um von hier zu verschwinden!

 Mein Problem ist jetzt das ich schon mehr Büsten im Spiel aufgesammelt habe und nicht weiss welche zwei Büsten ich auf die Altäre stellen muss. Falls ihr mir helfen könnt schreibt bitte eine Beschreibung der Büste z.B. Büste XY/ gefunder/ erhalten von XY.

 Danke im Vorraus


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (11. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Risen - Quests/Gegenstände/NPCs*

Wie legt man bei Risen Screenshots an?

  Die 'Druck'-Taste betätige ich, aber das entsprechende Verzeichnis (C:\Users\Name\AppData\Local\Risen\ScreenShots ... Win7) bleibt leer.
  In der Zwischenablage ist nur ein komplett schwarzes Bild.


----------



## rengaru (11. Oktober 2009)

*AW: RISEN: Welche Büsten muss ich benutzen?*



DeadBody666 schrieb:


> Ich bin jetzt im 4. Akt - Hauptquest: Titanschild/Büsten/Steinportal/Titanhelm
> 
> an dieser Stelle:
> *
> ...


 Sollte die Frage noch aktuell sein:
 Wenn man im Inventar mit dem Mauszeiger über die Büsten geht, dann steht dort eigentlihc immer eine kurze Erklärung wo man diese gefunden hat. Wenn du z.B. in der westlichen Vulkangrotte ne Büste findest, dann steht das auch in der Beschreibung der Büste, damit man diese auseinanderhalten kann. Und selbstverständlich muss man in jedem Tempel die Büsten einsetzen, die man vor Ort gefunden hat


----------



## agvoter (11. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Risen - Quests/Gegenstände/NPCs*



MiffiMoppelchen schrieb:


> Wie legt man bei Risen Screenshots an?
> 
> Die 'Druck'-Taste betätige ich, aber das entsprechende Verzeichnis (C:\Users\Name\AppData\Local\Risen\ScreenShots ... Win7) bleibt leer.
> In der Zwischenablage ist nur ein komplett schwarzes Bild.


  Also ich finde meine Screenshots bei Vista unter: C:\Users\Admin\AppData\Local\Risen

  Vielleicht hilft dir das weiter, notfalls kannst du dir ja auch die Trial-Version von Fraps herunterladen, die reicht auch für Screenshots.


----------



## Herbboy (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Risen - Quests/Gegenstände/NPCs*



agvoter schrieb:


> MiffiMoppelchen schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Wie legt man bei Risen Screenshots an?
> ...


 bei mir (vista) gibt es auch nur nen savegameordner benutzerdaten=>name=>gespeicherte spiele=>risen    ^^   oder muss man erst versteckte dateien sichtbar machen? wie geht das bei vista, da fehlt das menü "ordneroptionen"    :-o 


 ich häng grad gut im spiel, bin magier, hab in der hafenstadt quasi alles fertig, vulkanburg hab ich die ausbildung fertig und vom inquisitor den auftrag, die schalen zu suchen. eine hab ich schon, vom banditenlager, aber alles im osten ist noch zu schwer, und selbst der eine tempel am bauernhof vor der vulkanburg ist unschaffbar zur zeit (skorpione gingen noch, aber elitekrieger => null chance). ich weiß nicht, wo ich weitermachen soll....  beim banditenlager is nix zu tun, oder muss ich mit "witz" mal leute wieder positiv stimmen, zum aufträge zu erhalten?

 hab level 11, nen stab mit klinge, feuerball stufe 2. 

 meine weisheit is bei 96, mir fehlen nur 4 punkte, um magiering stufe 2 zu lernen, aber ich find keine buchtsänder mehr...   "_HIER... steht nur noch scheisse_..."     lernt man eigentlich zB bei feuerkristall NUR feuerball, oder kommen da andere feuerzauber dazu? was ist mit zB telekinese usw. - MUSS man das mit schriftrollen machen? und braucht man beim stabkampf eigentlich auch "geschick" ? ^^


----------



## HanFred (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Risen - Quests/Gegenstände/NPCs*

ich habe das zweite kapitel erst mit level 15 begonnen. es gibt sicher noch was zu tun... hast du Pattys oder Marvins quests schon angenommen? in der geheimen bibliothek alles gelesen und überhaupt in der vulkanfestung alles erledigt?


----------



## Herbboy (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Risen - Quests/Gegenstände/NPCs*



HanFred schrieb:


> ich habe das zweite kapitel erst mit level 15 begonnen. es gibt sicher noch was zu tun... hast du Pattys oder Marvins quests schon angenommen? in der geheimen bibliothek alles gelesen und überhaupt in der vulkanfestung alles erledigt?


 
 in der vulkanfestung hab ich AFAIK alles erledigt, das is ja auch nötig, um magier zu werden ^^ jedenfalls gibt es keine neuen aufträge mehr, egal wen ich anspreche. auch in der geheimen bibliothek hab ich alles, außer dem raum mit der roten barriere und der tür in dem raum mit dem anti-magie-kristall. 

 marvin is doch einer der drei brüder? den hab ich noch gar nicht gefunden, wo is der denn?

 patty hab ich grad auf dem friedhof, aber ich find diese verdammte grab nicht... ^^ bzw. muss ich dafür ne schaufel "ausrüsten" ? das klappt nicht.. *edit* super: man muss so weit weggehen vom grab, dass da NICHT mehr steht "namenloser halunke", und DANN die ,austaste drücken... wer ahnt das denn?


----------



## HanFred (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Risen - Quests/Gegenstände/NPCs*



Herbboy schrieb:


> marvin is doch einer der drei brüder? den hab ich noch gar nicht gefunden, wo is der denn?


im wald. 



> patty hab ich grad auf dem friedhof, aber ich find diese verdammte grab nicht... ^^  bzw. muss ich dafür ne schaufel "ausrüsten" ? das klappt nicht..


nein, du musst eine im inventar haben und dann das runde, sandige stück boden anklicken (kein text!). nicht das grab angucken, der boden, den man umgraben kann, sieht immer gleich aus.



> in der vulkanfestung hab ich AFAIK alles erledigt, das is ja auch nötig, um magier zu werden ^^ jedenfalls gibt es keine neuen aufträge mehr, egal wen ich anspreche. auch in der geheimen bibliothek hab ich alles, außer dem raum mit der roten barriere und der tür in dem raum mit dem anti-magie-kristall.


was war da nochmal das problem... ich kann mich echt nicht erinnern. oder ist es kein problem, wenn man schlösser knacken kann? eine tür musste ich per spruchrolle (von innen) öffnen, aber in einer antimagiezone dürfte das ja nicht gewesen sein.


----------



## rengaru (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Risen - Quests/Gegenstände/NPCs*



HanFred schrieb:


> > in der vulkanfestung hab ich AFAIK alles erledigt, das is ja auch nötig, um magier zu werden ^^ jedenfalls gibt es keine neuen aufträge mehr, egal wen ich anspreche. auch in der geheimen bibliothek hab ich alles, außer dem raum mit der roten barriere und der tür in dem raum mit dem anti-magie-kristall.
> 
> 
> was war da nochmal das problem... ich kann mich echt nicht erinnern. oder ist es kein problem, wenn man schlösser knacken kann? eine tür musste ich per spruchrolle (von innen) öffnen, aber in einer antimagiezone dürfte das ja nicht gewesen sein.


 Man braucht lediglich nen Bogen oder ne Armbrust um einen Schalter an der Decke zu betätigen


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Risen - Quests/Gegenstände/NPCs*

Kann man mit Patty und den Olf-Brüdern im ersten Kapitel schon was anfangen? Die sitzen jetzt draussen am Strand am Lagerfeuer und bieten keinerlei Gesprächsoptionen mehr. Ich bin mittlerweile Diplom-Bandit (bzw "Jäger" des Don).

 Vulkankloster / Klosterfestung


Spoiler



Wo ist denn dieser geheime Raum mit einem geheimen NPC, von dem ich hier öffentlich soviel gelesen habe? Ich finde im Kloster nichtmal irgendwas, wo man als Fleischwanze durchschlüpfen könnte.
 Ich war bereits auf dem Friedhof und in der Gruft. Bei Cyrus kann man vom seinem Schreibpult einen Schlüssel moppsen und die Türe gleich links daneben öffnen, um in einen Keller mit Fässern zu gelangen.


----------



## xMANIACx (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Risen - Quests/Gegenstände/NPCs*



Spoiler



Es gibt in der Bibliothek einen Geheimgang (an einem "Ring" an der Wand ziehen !KEIN TEXT!). In den geheimen Gemäuern gibt es dann den Zugang wo man als Nautilusschnecke hindurch kriechen muss um zu dem letzten Meister zu gelangen.


----------



## HanFred (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Risen - Quests/Gegenstände/NPCs*



MiffiMoppelchen schrieb:


> Kann man mit Patty und den Olf-Brüdern im ersten Kapitel schon was anfangen? Die sitzen jetzt draussen am Strand am Lagerfeuer und bieten keinerlei Gesprächsoptionen mehr. Ich bin mittlerweile Diplom-Bandit (bzw "Jäger" des Don).
> 
> Vulkankloster / Klosterfestung
> Wo ist denn dieser geheime Raum mit einem geheimen NPC, von dem ich hier öffentlich soviel gelesen habe? Ich finde im Kloster nichtmal irgendwas, wo man als Fleischwanze durchschlüpfen könnte.
> Ich war bereits auf dem Friedhof und in der Gruft. Bei Cyrus kann man vom seinem Schreibpult einen Schlüssel moppsen und die Türe gleich links daneben öffnen, um in einen Keller mit Fässern zu gelangen.


   für die schatzjäger gibt's noch einen auftrag von Fincher im ersten kapitel. aber wenn ich mich richtig erinnere, bewegen sie sich erst im zweiten kapitel vom strand weg. mit Patty geht's definitiv im zweiten kapitel weiter.



Spoiler



in den geheimen keller kommt man durch die alte bibliothek. unten gibt's eine "kristallkugel des öffnens", welche man betätigen sollte, um die erste tür rechts, wenn man die alte bibliothek betreten hat, zu öffnen. da ist ein loch in der wand -> verwandlung nautilus.


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Risen - Quests/Gegenstände/NPCs*



xMANIACx schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Es gibt in der Bibliothek einen Geheimgang (an einem "Ring" an der Wand ziehen !KEIN TEXT!). In den geheimen Gemäuern gibt es dann den Zugang wo man als Nautilusschnecke hindurch kriechen muss um zu dem letzten Meister zu gelangen.


   Wo ist diese Bibliothek?
 Da wo die Rekruten/Novizen Rollen schreiben üben?

 @Fincher/Schatzsucher(?)
 Fincher hat nichts für mich zu tun.


----------



## xMANIACx (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Risen - Quests/Gegenstände/NPCs*

Die Bibliothek ist da wo Rufus tagsüber am lesen ist.


----------



## HanFred (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Risen - Quests/Gegenstände/NPCs*



MiffiMoppelchen schrieb:


> Wo ist diese Bibliothek?
> Da wo die Rekruten/Novizen Rollen schreiben üben?
> 
> @Fincher/Schatzsucher(?)
> Fincher hat nichts für mich zu tun.


   nein, von da aus, augen auf den tempel richten, nächste links, treppchen runter und ganz nach hinten gehen. rechts die geheimtreppe runter, nach rechts drehen und du bist in der alten bibliothek. geradeaus wäre die verschlossene tür mit dem loch in der wand.

 vielleicht hast du ihnen den auftrag bereits erteilt. hast du den osttempel für ihn schon gefunden?


----------



## Herbboy (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Risen - Quests/Gegenstände/NPCs*

hab inzwischen die gräber der piraten gefunden, und für den doofen schalter in dem magieresistenten raum in der vulkanfestung muss ich mir halt extra noch ne armbrust kaufen gehen...


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Risen - Quests/Gegenstände/NPCs*



HanFred schrieb:


> nein, von da aus, augen auf den tempel richten, nächste links, treppchen runter und ganz nach hinten gehen. rechts die geheimtreppe runter, nach rechts drehen und du bist in der alten bibliothek. geradeaus wäre die verschlossene tür mit dem loch in der wand.


Aha, den ganzen Flügel mit Rufus&Co. hatte ich bisher übersehen.
  Laufe nun 'da unten' herum, nutze Kugeln für Zauber und hab auch schon ein Loch gefunden, durch das ich hindurch bin. Auf der anderen Seite ist aber niemand, nur ein Buchständer, eine Kiste und eine Kugel zur verwandlung für den Rückweg.

 EDIT: Ok, erledigt / NPC gefunden.



HanFred schrieb:


> vielleicht hast du ihnen den auftrag bereits erteilt. hast du den osttempel für ihn schon gefunden?


Nein und nein.


----------



## rengaru (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Risen - Quests/Gegenstände/NPCs*



MiffiMoppelchen schrieb:


> HanFred schrieb:
> 
> 
> > vielleicht hast du ihnen den auftrag bereits erteilt. hast du den osttempel für ihn schon gefunden?
> ...


 Ich bin mir nicht sicher, aber ich glaub die Aufträge von Fincher erhält man auch nur, wenn man sich noch niemandem angeschlossen hat. Beim ersten Durchspielen als Bandit hab ich von dem Auftrag nämlich auch nichts mitgekriegt, weil ich erst Bandit geworden bin und dann mit Fincher gesprochen habe.


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Risen - Quests/Gegenstände/NPCs*



rengaru schrieb:


> MiffiMoppelchen schrieb:
> 
> 
> > HanFred schrieb:
> ...


   Ach, dieser Auftrag ist das. Den hatte ich mal angenommen (als ich noch niemandem angehörte), aber der Quest war mir zu schwer. Neugeladen und nicht mehr mit Fincher  gesprochen. Dann Bandit geworden. Quest futsch.
 Naja, nicht sonderlich logisch und wohl einer der Questverstrickungs-und-Reihenfolge-Bugs.


----------



## Smiderick (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Risen - Quests/Gegenstände/NPCs*

hei, folgendes Problem:
  1 Akt- Meisterprüfungen
  bin grad bei Illumati (oder so) ich soll die 6 Sprüche des 1 Siegels lernen. Ich lese im PC Games Extended dass Enzo mir die Nautilusformel verraten soll die ich brauche, nachdem ich im die Telekinese (oder jedenfalls eine Spruchrolle) geliefert habe. Hat er aber nicht. Und mit sich reden lässt er auch nicht mehr. Auch der Truthan von Erlan hat nichts genützt. Wie komme ich jetzt weiter? ich stehe in Abrax Keller vor diesem Loch in der Wand und weis nicht weiter. Die Nautilus Rune hab ich schon, nützt mir leider nur nichts weil ich ja das 1 Siegel brauche....
  Bitte helft mir
  Danke im Vorraus


----------



## Herbboy (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Risen - Quests/Gegenstände/NPCs*



Smiderick schrieb:


> hei, folgendes Problem:
> 1 Akt- Meisterprüfungen
> bin grad bei Illumati (oder so) ich soll die 6 Sprüche des 1 Siegels lernen. Ich lese im PC Games Extended dass Ezio mir die Nautilusformel verraten soll die ich brauche, nachdem ich im die Telekinese (oder jedenfalls eine Spruchrolle) geliefert habe. Hat er aber nicht. Und mit sich reden lässt er auch nicht mehr. Auch der Truthan von Erlan hat nichts genützt. Wie komme ich jetzt weiter? ich stehe in Abrax Keller vor diesem Loch in der Wand und weis nicht weiter. Die Nautilus Rune hab ich schon, nützt mir leider nur nichts weil ich ja das 1 Siegel brauche....
> Bitte helft mir
> Danke im Vorraus


 
 du bekommst da kein "rezept" oder so was, sondern dein held merkt sich die zutat einfach. dieser enzo hat dir ja sicher GESAGT, dass du eine nautilusschale beauchst oder so. du musst dann nur zu dem einen meister in dem schreibraum und ihn ansprchen, dann sagst du ihm einfach "ich weiß die zutat für die nautilusformel" oder so. ansonsten is die frage: binn nicht mehr sicher, aber hast du denn den truthahn schon besorgt und dem ANDEREN novizen gegeben, also nicht enzo? denn der andere novize muss den truthahn glaub ich selber enzo geben, DANN is enzo wiedrum glücklich und hilft dir

 und im keller von abrax: bist du schon bei abrax, oder bist du vor dem loch, das aus der geheimen bibliothek erst zu abrax führt? wenn du die bibliothek schon durchstöbert hast, dann weißt du ja 

 [*SPOILER! *] *******

 dass es da auch einen raum mit einer kugel mit diesem schwebe-zauber gibt, und einen raum, in den du bestimmt als nautilus reingekommen bist und wo auch eine kristallkigel für den nautiluszauber steht, oder? hol dir den schwebezauber, dann schweb zu dem raum mit dem nautiluszauber, da kann man nämlich auch zwischen so säulen durch rein. dann wiederum aktivere den nautiluszauber über die kristalkugel und geh von dem raum aus als nautilus einfach den weg zu dem loch, das zu abrax versteck führt. dauert halt länger, aber die zauberdauer reicht dafür


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (13. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Risen - Quests/Gegenstände/NPCs*

Sollte man mit Stufe 16 als Bandit/Jäger einen Oger besiegen können? 
  Ich hab ja Ghule bisher als bockschwer-bis-unmöglich angesehen, aber so ein Oger macht ja noch schneller Schluss.    
 Ich hab' mal einen Oger zu den banditen gelockt - die haben da 10min drauf rumgeklopft und der hatte immer noch über 50% Lebenspunkte.


----------



## agvoter (13. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Risen - Quests/Gegenstände/NPCs*

Ich habe auch mal einen Oger zu den Banditen gelockt. Die haben sich dann mit dem gekloppt und ich hab dem Viech währenddessen mit Feuerbällen eingeheizt. Irgendwann war der Oger dann fast tot, da hab ich ihn dann erledigt und die 300 EP abgesahnt  Zudem sind bei dem Kampf auch einige Banditen draufgegangen, die einige nützliche Sachen bei sich trugen 


 Alleine kann ich einem Oger so ca. die Hälfte seiner Lebenspunkte abziehen, bevor ich selber sterbe. Mit ein bisschen Glück sogar auch ein Dreiviertel.


----------



## Herbboy (13. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Risen - Quests/Gegenstände/NPCs*



agvoter schrieb:


> IAlleine kann ich einem Oger so ca. die Hälfte seiner Lebenspunkte abziehen, bevor ich selber sterbe. Mit ein bisschen Glück sogar auch ein Dreiviertel.


 also, inzwischen (magier level 14 mit feuerball stufe 5-6) hab ich nen oger, der im osten oben auf nem hügel lagerte, recht gut besiegen können, halt immer schön rückwärts laufen und dabei feuerball, aber trotzdem 3 mal neugeladen... wie das im nahkampf is: keine ahnung...  der oger hat nen mächtigen rumms, man sollte wohl am besten im kreis um ihn rumlaufen und nur zuschlagen, nachdem er selber grad in den boden gehauen hat... 

 mein knackpunkt im spiel war diese höhlenpassage mit den DREI ghuls, um zu dem oger-anführer der gnome zu kommen. ich wußte schon nicht mehr, wie das spiel überhaupt weitergehen soll...  und vor allem an der pasage bin ich fast verzweifelt, weil die ghuls sauschnell sind und man gar nicht mehr zu nem konter kommt, sobald die mal zuschlagen... und dann gleich DREI von denen - hab bestimmt insgesamt inkl. "da geh ich doch lieber erst mit nem höheren level nochmal hin..." satte 30 mal neu laden müssen und einmal fast die tastatur aus dem fenster geworfen, als ich zwei besiegt hatte, der letzte nur noch 5% lebenskraft hatte und ich dann mangels mana mit meinem kampfstab kämpfte, 6-7 mal einfach an dem ghul vorbeischlug, er mir dann EINEN schlag versetzte und ich tot war...     hab es nur mit nem schutztrank plus eile-zauber mit mühe und not gerade so geschafft - und seitdem sind die anderen gegner fast schon leicht... ^^


----------



## HanFred (13. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Risen - Quests/Gegenstände/NPCs*



Herbboy schrieb:


> mein knackpunkt im spiel war diese höhlenpassage mit den DREI ghuls, um zu dem oger-anführer der gnome zu kommen.


   der Gyrger ist doch kein oger...
 naja egal, für genau solche situationen gibt's doch "skelett beschwören".


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (13. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Risen - Quests/Gegenstände/NPCs*



HanFred schrieb:


> Herbboy schrieb:
> 
> 
> > mein knackpunkt im spiel war diese höhlenpassage mit den DREI ghuls, um zu dem oger-anführer der gnome zu kommen.
> ...


   Sind beschworene Skelette robuster als Vasili (der NPC aus der Hfenstadt)? Der Typ stand mir mal vorübergehend zur Seite, nur musste ich ständig neuladen, weil der Heinz ständig kaputt ging.

  Und an den drei Ghulen bin ich bisher auch noch nicht vorbeigekommen, zumindest nicht im "fairen" Nahkampf Mann gegen 3xGhul. Wobei mir schon einen Kampf gegen einen nicht sonderlich fair vorkommt. Vierfachattacke, die mich straucheln lässt, dann Eisnova, zack, Hälfte meiner Lebenspunkte weg und ich habe noch nichtmal angegriffen.


----------



## Herbboy (13. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Risen - Quests/Gegenstände/NPCs*



HanFred schrieb:


> HanFred schrieb:
> 
> 
> > mein knackpunkt im spiel war diese höhlenpassage mit den DREI ghuls, um zu dem oger-anführer der gnome zu kommen.der Gyrger ist doch kein oger...
> ...


 @hanfred: ich meine den GNOM-anführer, nicht oger-anführer... sry. aber direkt in der nähe is auch ein lagerfeuer mit nem oger. und skelett beschwören hatte ich zu dem zeitpunkt keine... ^^ 


 @mifi: haben DEINE skelette den also angegriffen, oder wie? oder meinst du die skelette in den burgruninen? die ghule sind echt dreckkerle, je einer oder vlt. zwei geht ja noch, aber DREI? und btw: woher wußtest du, dass es eiszauber sind? ich hab es mir zwar gedacht, aber mehr auch nicht... ^^

 inzwischen kann ich einen ghul mit 3-4 feuerbällen töten, da haut dann hin, wenn ich dabei rückwärts laufe. ein zweiter ghul is aber dann auch schon ein problem...


----------



## rengaru (13. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Risen - Quests/Gegenstände/NPCs*



MiffiMoppelchen schrieb:


> Und an den drei Ghulen bin ich bisher auch noch nicht vorbeigekommen, zumindest nicht im "fairen" Nahkampf Mann gegen 3xGhul. Wobei mir schon einen Kampf gegen einen nicht sonderlich fair vorkommt. Vierfachattacke, die mich straucheln lässt, dann Eisnova, zack, Hälfte meiner Lebenspunkte weg und ich habe noch nichtmal angegriffen.


 Wieso kämpft ihr eigentlich gegen alle 3?

 Wenn man sich nicht total ungeschickt anstellt, kann man einen von denen einzeln locken, töten und an den andern beiden vorbeischleichen.  

 Aber an den Ghulen bin ich beim ersten Durchspielen auch später noch gescheitert, wenn ich unaufmerksam war. Mit etwas Übung ist ein einzelner Ghul aber bereits am Ende von Kapitel 1 / Anfang von Kapitel 2 kein Problem mehr


----------



## HanFred (13. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Risen - Quests/Gegenstände/NPCs*

Fred, wie das beschworene skelett heisst, sollte gegen diese gegner bestehen können, _wenn man ihm hilft_. es ist alles eine frage der taktik, mir als kämpfer hat es schon gereicht, dass er die viecher jeweils auf sich gelenkt hat, damit ich sie mit dem zweihänder in den rücken stupsen konnte. häufiges speichern bleibt sinnvoll.
  Fred erholt sich nach kämpfen. man kann ihn beliebig lange mit sich rumschleppen oder irgendwo warten lassen, er teleportiert leider nicht mit. erneutes beschwören ersetzt Fred, mehr als ein skelettkumpel auf einmal geht also nicht. lustigerweise stören sich andere menschen nicht an Fred.
  nach Gyrger Island habe ich natürlich auch den Jäger mitgenommen, so waren wir zu dritt. das ging recht gut.

  bei ganz harten gegnern hilft auch mal eine verwandlung in eine aschebestie. ich glaube, dass ich die erste rolle auf Gyrger Island gefunden habe. 



 edit: ja, pulling ist hilfreich. funktioniert am besten, wenn die gegner gerade möglichst weit auseinander stehen, aber per wegrennen und warten kann man eigentlich jede gruppe auseinander reissen. ausserdem sollte man sich nie, nie einkreisen lassen. torbögen, türrahmen, enge gänge etc. sollten taktisch genutzt werden.


----------



## Herbboy (13. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Risen - Quests/Gegenstände/NPCs*



HanFred schrieb:


> edit: ja, pulling ist hilfreich. funktioniert am besten, wenn die gegner gerade möglichst weit auseinander stehen, aber per wegrennen und warten kann man eigentlich jede gruppe auseinander reissen. ausserdem sollte man sich nie, nie einkreisen lassen. torbögen, türrahmen, enge gänge etc. sollten taktisch genutzt werden.


 gegen diese ghuls half nix, ich konnte auch nicht nur EINEN anlocken, kamen immer direkt alle drei... allerdings beherrsche ich auch nicht "schleichen". 


 und @rengaru : also, die viecher sind so schnell, und blocken kann man die auch nicht - wüßte nicht, wie man da als magier ne chance 1:1 haben soll schon so früh im spiel, wie du sagst


----------



## patsche (13. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Risen - Quests/Gegenstände/NPCs*



Herbboy schrieb:


> HanFred schrieb:
> 
> 
> > edit: ja, pulling ist hilfreich. funktioniert am besten, wenn die gegner gerade möglichst weit auseinander stehen, aber per wegrennen und warten kann man eigentlich jede gruppe auseinander reissen. ausserdem sollte man sich nie, nie einkreisen lassen. torbögen, türrahmen, enge gänge etc. sollten taktisch genutzt werden.
> ...


 'Schleichen' nützt  gar nichts gegen Gegner, zumindest hab ich es nie geschaft einen Gegner direkt von hinten zu erwischen.

 Anscheinend bringt 'Schleichen' nur was wenn man Häuser ausräumen möchte.


----------



## HanFred (13. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Risen - Quests/Gegenstände/NPCs*



Herbboy schrieb:


> gegen diese ghuls half nix, ich konnte auch nicht nur EINEN anlocken, kamen immer direkt alle drei... allerdings beherrsche ich auch nicht "schleichen".


das würde gegen viecher auch nichts bringen. die wittern einen trotzdem.




> und @rengaru : also, die viecher sind so schnell, und blocken kann man die auch nicht - wüßte nicht, wie man da als magier ne chance 1:1 haben soll schon so früh im spiel, wie du sagst


die kann man ohne probleme blocken. kann aber sein, dass man für ghule wie auch für diverse andere tiere einen schild braucht, das weiss ich nicht mehr genau.


----------



## Herbboy (13. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Risen - Quests/Gegenstände/NPCs*



HanFred schrieb:


> Herbboy schrieb:
> 
> 
> > gegen diese ghuls half nix, ich konnte auch nicht nur EINEN anlocken, kamen immer direkt alle drei... allerdings beherrsche ich auch nicht "schleichen".
> ...


 das kann sein, ich hab halt nen kampfstab... ich wollte ja auch schon immer mal stabschef sein


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (13. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Risen - Quests/Gegenstände/NPCs*



rengaru schrieb:


> MiffiMoppelchen schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Und an den drei Ghulen bin ich bisher auch noch nicht vorbeigekommen, zumindest nicht im "fairen" Nahkampf Mann gegen 3xGhul. Wobei mir schon einen Kampf gegen einen nicht sonderlich fair vorkommt. Vierfachattacke, die mich straucheln lässt, dann Eisnova, zack, Hälfte meiner Lebenspunkte weg und ich habe noch nichtmal angegriffen.
> ...


   Selbst mit Stufe 18 ist EIN Ghul immer noch ein Problem, wenn der seine 4er-Attacke macht und mein Held dann so die Arme hochreisst und strauchelt, haut der Ghule sofort seine Eisnova raus.
  Und einzeln bekomme ich bei Risen nie was gezogen. Wenn links und rechts des Wegesrands je eine Gruppe Keiler, Seegeier o.ä. steht und ich zu einer Gruppe hingehe, dann kommt sofort auch die andere Gruppe gleich mit. Mittlerweile ist das kein Problem mehr, weil halt mein Rüstungschutz so hoch ist, dass da kaum noch was durchkommt. 
  Bei Ghulen, Ogern und die knuffigen Aschebestien ist das aber nicht so. Zwei Treffer, Ende, und wegen des "arme hochreissens" meines Chars, kann ich dann auch ncihts mehr machen. 

 EDIT: Generell finde ich, die Gegner können schneller zuschlagen als ich das kann. Oft stehen wir uns gegenüber, ich schlage und bumms, ich hab zuerst einen Schlag im Gesicht.
 Und die Echsen sind auch toll: die Kontern fast alle meine Angriffe, mein Held zieht wieder die Arme hoch und ich bekomm so eine Aufladeattacke auf die Mütze. Kontere ich den Gegner, er zieht die Arme rauf, dann habe ich wieder was im Gesicht, noch bevor MEINE Aufladeattacke abgeschlossen ist.


----------



## HanFred (13. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Risen - Quests/Gegenstände/NPCs*

weniger blocken, mehr ausweichsprünge. gerade bei ghulen bietet sich das an. und auch die aschebestien sind nicht schwer zu besiegen. oger kämpfen etwas besser und halten viel aus, da muss man v.a. auf den überkopfschlag aufpassen, der ist möglicherweise nicht blockbar.
 -> ausweichen, ausweichen, ausweichen! könnt euch ja mal die kampftutorials auf youtube ansehen, der hat's drauf. playlist: http://www.youtube.com/view_play_list?p=0EC70B3C9A6CC730


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (13. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Risen - Quests/Gegenstände/NPCs*



HanFred schrieb:


> weniger blocken, mehr ausweichsprünge. gerade bei ghulen bietet sich das an. und auch die aschebestien sind nicht schwer zu besiegen. oger kämpfen etwas besser und halten viel aus, da muss man v.a. auf den überkopfschlag aufpassen, der ist möglicherweise nicht blockbar.
> -> ausweichen, ausweichen, ausweichen! könnt euch ja mal die kampftutorials auf youtube ansehen, der hat's drauf. playlist: http://www.youtube.com/view_play_list?p=0EC70B3C9A6CC730


   Muss ein anderes Spiel sein: wenn der Gegner so einen Schlag zur Seite macht und ich seitlich springe, bekomme ich das dennoch ab. 
 Und wenn ich das Schild für eine halbe Millisekunde senke, um zu springen, dann hab ich meistens auch schon einen Schlag abbekommen. *g*


----------



## HanFred (13. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Risen - Quests/Gegenstände/NPCs*



MiffiMoppelchen schrieb:


> Muss ein anderes Spiel sein: wenn der Gegner so einen Schlag zur Seite macht und ich seitlich springe, bekomme ich das dennoch ab.


   dann springst du halt erstmal zurück. du bekommst genau das ab, was dich trifft. logisch haben seitenschläge einen grösseren wirkungskreis, deine allerdings ebenso.


----------



## patsche (13. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Risen - Quests/Gegenstände/NPCs*



HanFred schrieb:


> MiffiMoppelchen schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Muss ein anderes Spiel sein: wenn der Gegner so einen Schlag zur Seite macht und ich seitlich springe, bekomme ich das dennoch ab.
> ...


 Das kann man auslegen wie man will, eigendlich sollte die Reichweite von Stab und Zweihandwaffen grösser sein als die von Einhandwaffen, naja "eigendlich"......das merkt man vor allem wenn man im späteren verlauf andauernt von Echsen umgehauen wird.


----------



## Herbboy (13. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Risen - Quests/Gegenstände/NPCs*



patsche schrieb:


> HanFred schrieb:
> 
> 
> > MiffiMoppelchen schrieb:
> ...


 ja, manche blocken echt ohne ende, da schlägt man wie ein berserker 6-7 mal, kein treffer, und dann kommt ein konter und man is 1/3 seiner energie los...  ich versuche einfach, zu variieren, also zB beim kampfstab seitlich hiebe und dann plötzlich einen "auf die zwölf" mit W-taste, oder auch mal rechte maustaste für einen block-schlag. bei skeletten zB hau ich 2-3 mal erfoglos und lande dann mit der methode 3 treffer, dann lass ich das skelett kommen und versuch es erneut. 

 man sollte halt die skills auch passend haben, zB kampfstab nur stufe 2 wäre zu wenig...


----------



## rengaru (13. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Risen - Quests/Gegenstände/NPCs*



Herbboy schrieb:


> HanFred schrieb:
> 
> 
> > > und @rengaru : also, die viecher sind so schnell, und blocken kann man die auch nicht - wüßte nicht, wie man da als magier ne chance 1:1 haben soll schon so früh im spiel, wie du sagst
> ...


 Ich spiel derzeit selber als Magier und kann die trotzdem mit meinem Richtstab blocken. Nach dem 4. Schlag kommt der Char zwar kurz ins Straucheln, die Ghule machen dann aber auch kurz eine Pause und sind verwundbar. Dann halt eine Kombi raushaun und erneut blocken, sollte der Ghul noch nicht tot sein.


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (13. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Risen - Quests/Gegenstände/NPCs*



HanFred schrieb:


> MiffiMoppelchen schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Muss ein anderes Spiel sein: wenn der Gegner so einen Schlag zur Seite macht und ich seitlich springe, bekomme ich das dennoch ab.
> ...


Hab' jetzt mal einen super tollen Kampf aufgenommen, der nicht repräsentativ für meine sonstigen Kampferfolge ist.
 Der Kampf gegen die beiden Echsen ist für meine Verhältnisse ein nahezu bravouröses Meisterstück der Kampfkunst.
 Normalerweise wäre der Kampf verloren, weil ich gegen Ende, wenn bereits eine Echse tot ist, zweimal nacheinander ins Straucheln komme und die verbleibende Echse merkwürdigerweise NICHTS unternimmt!!1
 Normal ist, dass ich dann jeweils eine Aufladeattacke mitten ins Gesicht bekomme. 
 Und nichtmal die Hälfte der Lebenspunkte verloren, grandios!!

 Aber staunt selbst 





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oW4n7Ob9PdA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## patsche (13. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Risen - Quests/Gegenstände/NPCs*

Echsenmenschen gehen ja noch, Elitekrieger, Echsenkrieger, Jäger, Wächter, Anführer und untote Echse lassen sich aber nicht so leicht umkloppen, und tauchen vor allem nur min. im dreierpack auf.   

 Trotzdem Glückwunsch, spar dir schonmal die Heiltränke für Akt 4.


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (13. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Risen - Quests/Gegenstände/NPCs*



patsche schrieb:


> Echsenmenschen gehen ja noch, Elitekrieger, Echsenkrieger, Jäger, Wächter, Anführer und untote Echse lassen sich aber nicht so leicht umkloppen, und tauchen vor allem nur min. im dreierpack auf.
> 
> Trotzdem Glückwunsch, spar dir schonmal die Heiltränke für Akt 4.


Bei mir reichen schon die normalen Echsen für Neuladeorgien.


----------



## rengaru (13. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Risen - Quests/Gegenstände/NPCs*



MiffiMoppelchen schrieb:


> patsche schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Echsenmenschen gehen ja noch, Elitekrieger, Echsenkrieger, Jäger, Wächter, Anführer und untote Echse lassen sich aber nicht so leicht umkloppen, und tauchen vor allem nur min. im dreierpack auf.
> ...


 Sobald du nen Stärkewert von ca. 80 hast, kannst du auch anfangen Stärketränke zu trinken. Wenn man nicht total blind durch die Gegend läuft, dann sollte man genügend Zutaten haben um massig Stärketränke herzustellen und regelrecht imba zu werden.^^


----------



## patsche (13. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Risen - Quests/Gegenstände/NPCs*



MiffiMoppelchen schrieb:


> patsche schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Echsenmenschen gehen ja noch, Elitekrieger, Echsenkrieger, Jäger, Wächter, Anführer und untote Echse lassen sich aber nicht so leicht umkloppen, und tauchen vor allem nur min. im dreierpack auf.
> ...


  Jaja kenn ich, ich schätze mal das ich insgesamt so um die 60-70 mal neu laden musste.    

  Achja, den übelsten Gegner hab ich vergessen, 'Echsen Priester', zum Glück kann man deren aufkommen an einer Hand abzählen.


----------



## Herbboy (13. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Risen - Quests/Gegenstände/NPCs*



rengaru schrieb:


> Herbboy schrieb:
> 
> 
> > HanFred schrieb:
> ...


 der eiszauber hat dir aber die deckung weg. und angriffscombos, da weichen die ghule sehr oft aus - ich bin froh, wenn ich per zufall 2 man am sütck treffe, ohne selber was abzubekommen...

 an sich mag ja es bei "rollenspielen" sowieso nicht, wenn man selber zu viel steuern muss. das sollte an sich alles per regelwerk berechnet werden und nicht davon abhängen, ob man selber gut zielt/reagiert... so was macht ein "rollenspiel" für mich zu sehr zum actiontitel... ^^


----------



## Smiderick (13. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Risen - Quests/Gegenstände/NPCs*

Thx Prob hat sich gelöst. ich hab nur bei nem anderen char nicht fertig geredet.


----------



## rengaru (13. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Risen - Quests/Gegenstände/NPCs*



Herbboy schrieb:


> rengaru schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Herbboy schrieb:
> ...


 Vorm Eiszauber hat man ne Sekunde Zeit um selber schnell nen Treffer zu landen und so den Zauber zu unterbrechen. Oder man nutzt die Zeit einfach um zurückzuweichen, aber für nen aufmerksamen Spieler sollte das doch wirklich kein Problem sein


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (13. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Risen - Quests/Gegenstände/NPCs*



rengaru schrieb:


> Vorm Eiszauber hat man ne Sekunde Zeit um selber schnell nen Treffer zu landen und so den Zauber zu unterbrechen. Oder man nutzt die Zeit einfach um zurückzuweichen, aber für nen aufmerksamen Spieler sollte das doch wirklich kein Problem sein


   Wie ich schon mehrfach sagte, kann ich in der Zeit der Vorbereitung der Eisnova nie was machen. Mein Typ strauchelt von einem Streffer (reisst die Hände/Waffe/Schild nach oben) und ist handlungsunfähig. Das passiert ständig, wenn ich auch mal zuschlagen will.
 Ich blocke, lasse die rechte Maustaste los und drücke sofort die linke. BUMM. Treffer im Gesicht. Noch einer. Straucheln. Eisnova. Jetzt reagiert mein Char wieder. Blocke ich nicht gleich wieder. Gibt noch was auf die Mütze. Blocke ich, geht das Spiel von vorne los.
 Keine Ahnung, wie das gedacht ist zu funktionieren, aber ist mir jetzt eh egal geworden, denn  :

 Ich bin nun mit Stufe 21 im Kapitel 3 angekommen, aber die Motiviation geht
 stetig weiter gegen null. Jedes einzelne 2er-Pack Echsen ist eine
 mittelschwere Herausforderung, der Priester in einem der Tempel für die
 Goldteller hat mich 2 Jahre meines Lebens gekostet und die etwas
 stärkeren Echsen blocken, parieren, hüpfen wie irre und kontern wie die
 Weltmeister, mein Typ steht nur noch strauchelnd herum und muss sich
 breitschlagen lassen.

 Und was alle mit diesem Fred-Skelett haben, den habe ich dann noch
 endlich mal beschwören zum ersten Mal. Zwei Treffer - ich war noch
 einen kräftigen am aufladen - da war der schon wieder in seine
 Einzelteile zerlegt worden. 

 Hab mich dann wieder zum Inquisitor teleportiert, das Tor geöffnet und
 muss nun über eine Falltüre und eine Stachelfalle schweben. Im Zielraum
 warten schon zwei Echsenkrieger mit erhobenen Waffen und ziehen mir
 schon die Hälfte meiner Lebenspunkte ab, eher ich überhaupt gelandet
 und meine Waffe ziehen konnte. Sorry, aber keine Lust mehr auf so
 Schikanen.

 Inselerkundung und Atmosphäre waren wirklich toll, aber jetzt ist einfach Schluss.


----------



## Herbboy (13. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Risen - Quests/Gegenstände/NPCs*



MiffiMoppelchen schrieb:


> Hab mich dann wieder zum Inquisitor teleportiert, das Tor geöffnet und
> muss nun über eine Falltüre und eine Stachelfalle schweben. Im Zielraum
> warten schon zwei Echsenkrieger mit erhobenen Waffen und ziehen mir
> schon die Hälfte meiner Lebenspunkte ab, eher ich überhaupt gelandet
> ...


 bist du grad da, wo erst ne falltür kommt, dann die echsen, dann die stachelfalle? bei der quest "suche den mechanismus im norden" ?


----------



## HanFred (14. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Risen - Quests/Gegenstände/NPCs*



patsche schrieb:


> Achja, den übelsten Gegner hab ich vergessen, 'Echsen Priester', zum Glück kann man deren aufkommen an einer Hand abzählen.


   der erste 



Spoiler



im osttempel


 war schon ein harter brocken. mit Fred zusammen hat's geklappt, aber ich habe auch oft neu geladen. den zweiten, den ich im ebenentempel angetroffen habe, habe ich als aschebestie erledigt. das hat ziemlich gut geklappt.
 ab level 7 schwertkampf war's dann aber wirklich einfach.


----------



## patsche (14. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Risen - Quests/Gegenstände/NPCs*



MiffiMoppelchen schrieb:


> rengaru schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Vorm Eiszauber hat man ne Sekunde Zeit um selber schnell nen Treffer zu landen und so den Zauber zu unterbrechen. Oder man nutzt die Zeit einfach um zurückzuweichen, aber für nen aufmerksamen Spieler sollte das doch wirklich kein Problem sein
> ...


 Du bist nicht allein, mich hat das Spiel im ganzen auch mehr gestresst als dass es Spass gemacht hat, das Kampfsystem hab ich selbst am Ende des Spiels nicht richtig gekonnt. 
 Eventuell stellen wir uns auch einfach zu blöd an.


----------



## HanFred (14. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Risen - Quests/Gegenstände/NPCs*



Herbboy schrieb:


> an sich mag ja es bei "rollenspielen" sowieso nicht, wenn man selber zu viel steuern muss. das sollte an sich alles per regelwerk berechnet werden und nicht davon abhängen, ob man selber gut zielt/reagiert... so was macht ein "rollenspiel" für mich zu sehr zum actiontitel... ^^


   Gothic war immer so und Risen soll das gefälligst beibehalten. mir gefällt's prima, ich finde den klassischen rollenspiel-kampf nämlich total langweilig. es gibt zwar spiele, die das ganze etwas dynamischer umsetzen als andere, trotzdem bleiben die Piranha Bytes kampfsysteme, ausgenommen dem von Gothic 3, meine absoluten favoriten. gerade _weil_ skill einen vorteil bietet.
 dass das nicht nach dem gusto der hardcore-rollenspieler ist, kann ich nachvollziehen.
 Gothic hat auch immer areale durch starke viecher eingegrenzt. so gefällt mir das.


----------



## Herbboy (14. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Risen - Quests/Gegenstände/NPCs*



HanFred schrieb:


> Herbboy schrieb:
> 
> 
> > an sich mag ja es bei "rollenspielen" sowieso nicht, wenn man selber zu viel steuern muss. das sollte an sich alles per regelwerk berechnet werden und nicht davon abhängen, ob man selber gut zielt/reagiert... so was macht ein "rollenspiel" für mich zu sehr zum actiontitel... ^^
> ...


 ich beschwer mich auch nicht, ich wußtre ja auch, wie das system da abläuft. aber man muss das halt immer im auge behalten, dass der spielerfolg eben (IMHO leider) nicht nur von den rollenspiel-elementen und entscheidungen des spieler, die er in ruhe treffen kann, abhängt.


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (14. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Risen - Quests/Gegenstände/NPCs*



HanFred schrieb:


> Gothic hat auch immer areale durch starke viecher eingegrenzt. so gefällt mir das.


   Gibt's auch nichts gegen einzuwenden, aber das Entwicklungspotential meines Risen-Chars war zu diesem Zeitpunkt gleich null: Schwertkampf maximum, Stärke irgendwo bei 150+, keine besseren Rüstungen mehr kaufbar (hatte die vom Don für 2000 Euro), 2x Ring mit +8 auf die Verteidigungswerte, Amulett mit +15 Stärke.
 Viel mehr geht nicht. 
 Und mein "Kampfskill", also der des Spielers, reichte nicht aus, um komfortabel und Spielspass erhaltend die Gegner im Kapitel 3 zu besiegen.

 Ergo, die Konsequenz gezogen und - solange man noch was in der Nähe des Einkaufspreises erhält - das Spiel wieder veräussert. 

 Ich geh dann lieber wieder mit Stufe 2 Bronko auf Onars Hof mit einem Ast verkloppen, das ist einfacher. *g*


----------



## babajager (14. Oktober 2009)

*Risen: Quest Problem, Geheimer Schalter nicht zu finden.*

ich soll in dem einen anwesen diesen geheimen schalter hinter einem bild vondem um einen geheimen raum zu öffnen, leider kann ich bei bestem willen dieses bild nicht finden.

 jemand eine idee?


 mfg.


----------



## Moemo (14. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Risen: Quest Problem, Geheimer Schalter nicht zu finden.*



Spoiler



Wenn du das Anwesen des Dons meinst, sollte sich der Schalter in dem Raum befinden, in dem auch der Thron ist. Solltest du schon Zugang zum geheimen Ausgang der Stadt haben, könntest du auch von dort aus an diesen Raum, bzw. dem Erbstück gelangen.


----------



## Herbboy (14. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Risen: Quest Problem, Geheimer Schalter nicht zu finden.*



babajager schrieb:


> ich soll in dem einen anwesen diesen geheimen schalter hinter einem bild vondem um einen geheimen raum zu öffnen, leider kann ich bei bestem willen dieses bild nicht finden.
> 
> jemand eine idee?
> 
> ...


 ist das in der hafenstadt in dem haus des banditen? geh einfach mal vor jedes bild, das du da findest, ganz nah ran - und drück die linke maustaste. man sieht da keinen schalter (wär ja sonst auhc nicht grad geheim...   )

 ich GLAUB es war das zimmer: wenn du durch die haupttüre kommst hinten rechts der raum


----------



## babajager (14. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Risen: Quest Problem, Geheimer Schalter nicht zu finden.*



Herbboy schrieb:


> babajager schrieb:
> 
> 
> > ich soll in dem einen anwesen diesen geheimen schalter hinter einem bild vondem um einen geheimen raum zu öffnen, leider kann ich bei bestem willen dieses bild nicht finden.
> ...


 
 ah gut danke echt super schnell hioer teils geantwortet wird, und ich dachte es wäre ein bug da keines der bilder wie üblich "benutzt" werden kann.

 mfg.


----------



## Vordack (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Risen - Quests/Gegenstände/NPCs*

Mon Leute,

 mal ne blöde Frage...

 Ich hab in diversen
 Dungeons in Risen schon diverse Steinplatten gefunden, notiert und
 weggepackt. Jetzt habe ich heute gelesen daß die Weisheit steigern
 sollen...

 Err, einfach draufklicken und gut ist? Wie viel Weisheit bekommt man pro Platte?

 Danke.


----------



## Herbboy (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Risen - Quests/Gegenstände/NPCs*



Vordack schrieb:


> Mon Leute,
> 
> mal ne blöde Frage...
> 
> ...


 ja, +4 weisheit. ohne die platten wär ich nie auf die 100 weisheit gekommen, um stufe2-zauber schreiben zu können... ^^

 und durchforste auch mal den rest deines inventars, es gibt einige gegenstände, die bei nutzung irgendeinen effekt haben, den man beim finden des gegenstandes vlt. nicht bemerkt hat. zB hab ich mal nen goldbeutel gefunden und erst viel später, als ich im inventar draufklickte, gemerkt ,dass ich SO das gold auch bekomme...


----------



## Vordack (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Risen - Quests/Gegenstände/NPCs*

Cool, dann bekomm ich nachher meine 100 Weisheit voll und kann doch noch im Akt 2 Stufe 2 Sprüche lernen^^

 Den Beutel habe ich schon, danke


----------



## Vordack (16. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Risen - Quests/Gegenstände/NPCs*

Update: 

  so, ich bin ja in Kapitel 2. Gestern habe ich meine Steinplatten gelsen und habe jetzt 107 Weisheit    Erst mal habe ich Runen Tier 2 gelernt, dann bin ich den ganzen Weg nördlich vom Druiden hoch (der Rechte weg mit den ganzen Ogern), habe dort alles geplättet was sich mir in den Weg stellte bis ich nachher am Banditenlager wieder rauskam. Zu dem Zeitpunkt hatte ich wieder einen Levelup, habe jetzt also Feuerball Stufe 7   

  Der Tempel/Ruine da ist ja der Nordosttempel laut Rune. 

  In dem Tempel gibt es 2 blaue magische Türen (also Forcefields) die sich mit dem Zauberspruch nicht öffnen lassen.

  Ich schätze mal die werden erst in einem Späteren Kapitel geöffnet oder gibt es da irgendo Schalter? Ich möchte jedes Monster plätten was ich sehe/ wo ich rann kann bevor ich ins nächste Kapitel wechsele^^

  Ach ja, noch ne Frage: Runen. Tier 1 Runen hat ja der Magier der beim Druiden war, ein paar Tier 2 Runen hat er auch. wo bekomme ich Tier 3 Runen her? Also wenn es erst in einem späteren Kapitel möglich ist bitte noch nicht verraten^^ nur sagen "das kommt später"    Danke    

 edit: Ach ja, ist es möglich alle Teleportscheiben schon in Akt 2 zu bekommen? Ich habe jetzt glaube ich 7 Stück...


----------



## HanFred (16. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Risen - Quests/Gegenstände/NPCs*



Vordack schrieb:


> In dem Tempel gibt es 2 blaue magische Türen (also Forcefields) die sich mit dem Zauberspruch nicht öffnen lassen.
> 
> Ich schätze mal die werden erst in einem Späteren Kapitel geöffnet oder gibt es da irgendo Schalter? Ich möchte jedes Monster plätten was ich sehe/ wo ich rann kann bevor ich ins nächste Kapitel wechsele^^


 die barrieren sind blau und heissen anders als die roten. d.h. ja, das wird im späteren verlauf der story geklärt.
   gegner verschwinden bzw. respawnen kaum oder gar nicht beim levelwechsel. aber ich habe auch so gespielt wie du: EXP maximieren, jede region komplett abgrasen.   


> Ach ja, noch ne Frage: Runen. Tier 1 Runen hat ja der Magier der beim Druiden war, ein paar Tier 2 Runen hat er auch. wo bekomme ich Tier 3 Runen her? Also wenn es erst in einem späteren Kapitel möglich ist bitte noch nicht verraten^^ nur sagen "das kommt später"      Danke


die kann man grösstenteils auch finden. da ich kein magier war, habe ich auf details wie die stufe allerdings nicht geachtet. es ist gut möglich, dass einige sehr gute runen erst später erreicht werden können.



> edit: Ach ja, ist es möglich alle Teleportscheiben schon in Akt 2 zu bekommen? Ich habe jetzt glaube ich 7 Stück...


in akt 2 habe ich 12 gefunden, die letzten zwei erst später. ich meine auch zu wissen, welche das waren, die waren in gegenden, die mit sehr starken gegnern (



Spoiler



ogern, skorpionen, brontoks


) gespickt waren. ob die teleportrunen schon im zweiten akt erreichbar gewesen wären, weiss ich nicht, ich gehe einfach mal davon aus. aber es ist nicht so wichtig, man kann sie definitiv auch noch später kriegen.


----------



## Vordack (16. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Risen - Quests/Gegenstände/NPCs*



HanFred schrieb:


> die mit sehr starken gegnern (
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Also wenn das die stärksten Gegner sind werden die letzten Kapitel ja öde  Die Plätte ich jetzt schon problemlos. Skorpione mit 3 Hits, Brontoks auch, nur bei Ogern brauche ich so 5-6 Treffer^^


----------



## Herbboy (16. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Risen - Quests/Gegenstände/NPCs*



Vordack schrieb:


> HanFred schrieb:
> 
> 
> > die mit sehr starken gegnern (ogern, skorpionen, brontoks)
> ...


 warte mal stellen mit 3-4 skorpionen oder 3 ogern... oder 6 echsen... _das _ist scheisse... ich komm in dem riesen-tempel an einer stelle als magier gar nicht durch, weil da echt direkt 5-6 echsen mich verfolgen. vlt. kommt man da aber später mal durch. bin jetzt level 21, anfang kapitel 4.


 wegen der teleportsteine: das nervt schon, ich find da wohl zu wenig... bin kapitel 4 und hab erst so 6-7 stück... zB zu diesem titenenlord (kommt ende kap3 / anfang 4) zu gehen, da sind die nächsten teleporter "eingang osttempel" und "vulkanfestung" - da lauf ich je 5min durch einsame höhlen....


----------



## HanFred (16. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Risen - Quests/Gegenstände/NPCs*



Herbboy schrieb:


> bin jetzt level 21, anfang kapitel 4.


   das ist relativ wenig.


----------



## Vordack (16. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Risen - Quests/Gegenstände/NPCs*



HanFred schrieb:


> Herbboy schrieb:
> 
> 
> > bin jetzt level 21, anfang kapitel 4.
> ...


  Ich bin glaub ich Level 18 Kapitel 2 und muss noch den Osttempel säubern. Also 19 schaffe ich in Kapitel 2 noch^^

  Allerings hätte ich Kap 2 auch locker mit Level 16 beenden können wenn ich mir nicht so viel Zeit genommen hätte. Das wäre dann wohl härter gewôrden^^ 

 @Herb

 Bei mir haben die Echsenmenschen viele Teleportsteine gedroppt. Die restlichen fand ich per Zufall in Truhen und so.


----------



## Herbboy (16. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Risen - Quests/Gegenstände/NPCs*



HanFred schrieb:


> Herbboy schrieb:
> 
> 
> > bin jetzt level 21, anfang kapitel 4.
> ...


 ich hatte ja schon mehrfach geschrieben, ob man nachträglich noch beim banditenlager quests machen kann als magier - ich hab nämlich keine einzige dieser quests, weil ich erst als fertiger magier dahingegangen bin und mit niemand eine quest anbietet... ansonsten hab ich auch nix mehr gefunden, was ich erledigen könnte... 


 @vordack: ich find trotzdem irgendwie kaum mal einen...


----------



## Vordack (16. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Risen - Quests/Gegenstände/NPCs*



Herbboy schrieb:


> HanFred schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Herbboy schrieb:
> ...


 Ich auch 

 Die einzige quest die ich da bekommen habe war von so einem Brauer auf einer kleinen Insel für den ich Kraut sammeln sollte. Dafür gibt es auf der ganzen Insel kaum noch Mobs^^ Die werden mir wohl in den nächsten Kaps fehlen^^


----------



## PC-Sekurity (16. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Anscheinend macht es G3 vergessen...*

Wiederhole hier meine Frage: Brauche Hilfe? Finde bei Risen nach dem 3ten Karpitel und die Rückeroberung der Stadt Olf oder bzw keinen lehrer mehr fürs schürfen! Olf ist nicht beim Leuchtturm, Rathaus, Osttempel will auch ne Klinge aus Obsidian schmieden? Was soll ich machen.... Cheaten Nein....


----------



## sagichnet (17. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Anscheinend macht es G3 vergessen...*

Hm, ich habe direkt bei der ersten Möglichkeit Schürfen gelernt...ansonsten müsste man ja diverse Dungeons usw. noch einmal aufsuchen.
 Ob es noch einen anderen Lehrer gibt kann ich dir nicht sagen, aber kann man sich per Cheat nicht auch LP abziehen? Dann wäre es doch wieder halbwegs "fair", wobei cheaten in SP Games ja eh ein stark umstrittenes Thema ist ^^


----------



## HanFred (17. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Anscheinend macht es G3 vergessen...*

Olf ist sobald er nicht mehr gebraucht wird im sumpflager und sitzt mit ein paar anderen an einem feuer am rande des sumpfs. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Christian_1 (17. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Anscheinend macht es G3 vergessen...*



PC-Sekurity schrieb:


> Wiederhole hier meine Frage: Brauche Hilfe? Finde bei Risen nach dem 3ten Karpitel und die Rückeroberung der Stadt Olf oder bzw keinen lehrer mehr fürs schürfen! Olf ist nicht beim Leuchtturm, Rathaus, Osttempel will auch ne Klinge aus Obsidian schmieden? Was soll ich machen.... Cheaten Nein....


 
 Naja wegen dem Obsidian: Wo kann man denn genau schmieden? So viele Möglichkeiten gibts nicht.

 Wers genau wissen will:



Spoiler



Sobald du ein Echsenschwert hast kannst du es dem Schmied in der Stadt zeigen, der dir daraufhin anbietet Obsidian Rohlinge zu geben. Die benötigten Zutaten vorausgesetzt. Glaub musst aber schmieden auf 3 haben...


----------



## pr0gam3r (17. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Anscheinend macht es G3 vergessen...*

Hi, ich habe ein ziemlich großes Problem bei dem Spiel. Ich habe mich auf die Suche nach Eldric gemacht, seinen Ärmel gefunden und bin zu der Jägerin gegangen, um ihren Wolf als Begleiter anzuheuern. Doch ich kann ihn nicht ansprechen oder sonst irgendwas machen, um ihm ein Stück rohes Fleisch zu geben.
  Kennt jemand das Problem und kann mir sagen wie ich es lösen könnte? 

 edit// Oh, ich habe vergessen Cyrus vom Ärmel zu berichten  xD


----------



## Herbboy (17. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Anscheinend macht es G3 vergessen...*



pr0gam3r schrieb:


> Hi, ich habe ein ziemlich großes Problem bei dem Spiel. Ich habe mich auf die Suche nach Eldric gemacht, seinen Ärmel gefunden und bin zu der Jägerin gegangen, um ihren Wolf als Begleiter anzuheuern. Doch ich kann ihn nicht ansprechen oder sonst irgendwas machen, um ihm ein Stück rohes Fleisch zu geben.
> Kennt jemand das Problem und kann mir sagen wie ich es lösen könnte?
> 
> edit// Oh, ich habe vergessen Cyrus vom Ärmel zu berichten  xD


 also, klappt es jetzt? du musst dem wolf auch erst ein stück fleisch geben, bevor er dich akzeptiert. und die jägering muss dir natürlich auch erstmal die hilfe des wolfes angeboten haben.


----------



## MandaloreMick (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Anscheinend macht es G3 vergessen...*

Wie kann man eigentlich nach Schätzen graben?? Ich steh auf so nem feuchten Boden und klick im Inventar auf die Schaufel ab er nix passiert?!


----------



## Herbboy (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Anscheinend macht es G3 vergessen...*



MandaloreMick schrieb:


> Wie kann man eigentlich nach Schätzen graben?? Ich steh auf so nem feuchten Boden und klick im Inventar auf die Schaufel ab er nix passiert?!


 du braucht die schaufel nicht zu "aktivieren", du musst nur nen schritt weiter zurückgehen und dann klicken - es erscheint dabei auch NICHTS sichtbares, also kein text oder so. zB bei der quest mit den gräbern muss du so weit zurücktreten, dass da NICHT mehr eingeblendet wird, was auf dem grabkreuz steht.

 ähnliches gilt für durchgänge in tempeln, die zugemauert sind: manche davon sind porös, die kannst du mit ner hacke durchbrechen. einfach davorstellen, linksklicken - dann sagt dein held "hmm... porös" oder so was   und fängt an zu hacken.


----------



## BlauerSalamander (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Anscheinend macht es G3 vergessen...*

Guten Abend,
 bin gerade dabei ein bisschen Gold zu sammeln, um mir eine bessere Rüstung etc zu kaufen. Momentan habe ich ein selbstgeschmiedetes Schwert aus Obsidian(Osidianbastardschwert war es...glaube ich).
  Gibt es ein besseres als dieses im 3. Kapitel? Wenn ja, wo?
 MfG


----------



## Herbboy (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Risen - Quests/Gegenstände/NPCs*

*... *Komplettlösung. Da stand u.a., man solle vom Eingang aus direkt in den Raum links vorne, wo eine Büste steht, die Büste nehmen und wieder in den Hauptraum. Aber sobald man die Büste nimmt, schließen das Tor des Raumes... ^^ 

_*edit* na super: man musste die büste mit telekinese rausholen - wer ahnt das denn, vor allem, dass das tor solange offen bleibt, bis man die büste in der hand hat? :ugyl:_



 und dann noch ne kleinigkeit: ich hab im kapitel4 auf der insel verstreut 3-4 "anführer" der echsen erledigt, da kam dann auch was von ner quest und "2 / 4 anführern" als erfolg.

 die quest hab ich aber offiziell nie bekommen - wo kann ich mir dir abholen? 



*@ **LastGen* *: *ich bin magier und kenn mich bei schwertern daher nicht aus, aber man findet durchaus auch schonmal sehr gute schwerter in tempeln usw., und auch die händler zB der schmied in der vulkanfeste haben später bessere waffen als am anfang.


----------



## Larry_C (20. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Anscheinend macht es G3 vergessen...*



LastGen schrieb:


> ich ein selbstgeschmiedetes Schwert aus Obsidian(Osidianbastardschwert war es...glaube ich).
> Gibt es ein besseres als dieses im 3. Kapitel? Wenn ja, wo?
> MfG


   da fallen mir 2 ein, die besser sind:


Spoiler



der Seelentrinker, der in 2 Teile zerbrochen auf der Insel in Truhen zu finden ist (Schmieden Stufe 3 nötig)


 und 


Spoiler



das Titanenschwert, welches du im 3. Kapitel im Tempel abstauben kannst (das is das stärkere von beiden)


----------



## Christian_1 (20. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Anscheinend macht es G3 vergessen...*



Larry_C schrieb:


> LastGen schrieb:
> 
> 
> > ich ein selbstgeschmiedetes Schwert aus Obsidian(Osidianbastardschwert war es...glaube ich).
> ...


 
 Hm also bin mir da grad nicht so sicher. Bin grad im 3. Kapitel am Ende und ich meine das stärkste Schwert das ich habe ist das ObisdianBASTARDschwert. Als Einhänder geskillt versteht sich. Die anderen beiden kenn ich und sind meines Wissens nach schwächer...


----------



## Larry_C (21. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Anscheinend macht es G3 vergessen...*

hab grad in meinem Rucksack gekramt und nachgeschaut.
 das Obsidianbastardschwert (selbstgeschmiedet): Schaden 70 
 Seelentrinker (2 Hand): 75
 Titanenschwert: 80
 ich nehm nicht an, dass man das Obsidianschwert in verschiedenen Stärken schmieden kann.......... oder?


----------



## HanFred (21. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Anscheinend macht es G3 vergessen...*



Larry_C schrieb:


> hab grad in meinem Rucksack gekramt und nachgeschaut.
> das Obsidianbastardschwert (selbstgeschmiedet): Schaden 70
> Seelentrinker (2 Hand): 75
> Titanenschwert: 80
> ich nehm nicht an, dass man das Obsidianschwert in verschiedenen Stärken schmieden kann.......... oder?


   nein. aber man kann einen obsidian-zweihänder schmieden (nicht von anfang an) und es gibt noch einen 



Spoiler



titanen-zweihänder


 (meines wissens stärkstes schwert im spiel).


----------



## stawacz79 (21. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Anscheinend macht es G3 vergessen...*

ich hab da auch grad n kleines problem


 ich bin grad dabei mit mendoza und seinem trup den echsentempel zu
 stürmen..so nun soll ich vor gehn und eine zugbrücke runter lassen,,ok
 alles klar,,hab ich gemacht,,nun folgen die leute mir aber nicht  

 ich hab schon die ganzen grotten alleine ausgeräuchert,und hab soviele
 ausgänge gefunden das ich letztenendes am banditenlager wieder
 rausgekommen bin  

  kann mir da einer helfen und weiß wies weiter geht


----------



## Herbboy (21. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Anscheinend macht es G3 vergessen...*



stawacz79 schrieb:


> ich hab da auch grad n kleines problem
> 
> 
> ich bin grad dabei mit mendoza und seinem trup den echsentempel zu
> ...


 hast du die GANZ große brücke runtergelassen, direkt da, wo der trupp auch steht, oder hast du nur die kleine runtergelassen, wenn du von da aus, wo mendoza steht, erstmal rechts nen weg nach unten gehst? es geht um die ganz große zugbrücke.

 wenn du wirklich die große runtergelassen hast, dann musst du vlt. noch mendoza ansprechen?

 ansonsten: das ist eine sehr lange quest, da muss man ne weile durch das höhlensystem usw., und dann musst du wieder zu medoza zurück und berichten, dass es nicht klappt - dann schlägt der vor... 



Spoiler



sich durch eine krypta einen weg zu "schlagen", wand einreißen halt. da musst du als nautilus druch, dann einige echsen und bestien töten, um die winde zu finden. die ist von da aus, wo du durchkriechst, quasi rechts, dann kommt ne größere hale, da ist die winde im 1.stock.


----------



## stawacz79 (21. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Anscheinend macht es G3 vergessen...*

hmmm mal sehn,also ich hab die große brücke wohl noch nich runter gelassen,,aber ansonsten war ich eigendlich überrall,wo man hin kann,,ich komm dauernt bei irgendwelchen ausgängen an,,wie da wo man den oger aus der zelle befreit...wie müsst ich denn laufen wenn ich bei mendoza los geh??


----------



## Herbboy (21. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Anscheinend macht es G3 vergessen...*



stawacz79 schrieb:


> hmmm mal sehn,also ich hab die große brücke wohl noch nich runter gelassen,,aber ansonsten war ich eigendlich überrall,wo man hin kann,,ich komm dauernt bei irgendwelchen ausgängen an,,wie da wo man den oger aus der zelle befreit...wie müsst ich denn laufen wenn ich bei mendoza los geh??


 geh einfach zu ihm zurück, dann sprich ihn an,dass du keinen weg findest - dann kommt wie gesagt die "idee" mit der krypta, das schlägt er selber sogar vor.


----------



## stawacz79 (21. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Anscheinend macht es G3 vergessen...*

also das einzigste was ich auswählen kann wenn ich ihn ansprech is,,*was kannst du mir beibringen?   

 ich find auch die stelle wo ich als nautilus durch kann nich


----------



## Herbboy (21. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Anscheinend macht es G3 vergessen...*



stawacz79 schrieb:


> also das einzigste was ich auswählen kann wenn ich ihn ansprech is,,*was kannst du mir beibringen?
> 
> ich find auch die stelle wo ich als nautilus durch kann nich


 die findest du auch erst dann, wenn du ihn ansprichst und er dann das mit der krypta erzählt, dann geht er mit dir zusammen dahin.


 da fällt mir ein: hast du diesen goldgräber angesprochen, und auch den irren in dem höhlensumpf-gebiet? da geht es ja um einen trupp echsen, der ne karte des tempels haben soll. den trupp musst du finden, wenn du die verfolgst, dann solltest du den ca. in der nähe des druiden finden, der druide sagt dir dann, dass der trupp richtung jadghütte unterwegs ist ( das pärchen mit dem wolf als haustier) - es kann sein, dass du dann merkst, wenn du die karte hast "es gibt keinen weg zur zugbrücke", und DANN kannst du mendoza sprechen???


----------



## stawacz79 (21. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Anscheinend macht es G3 vergessen...*

ahhh ok alles klar,,ich hatte die karte nich,,deshalb gings nich weiter...ja dann danke auf jedenfall


----------



## robvanklam (21. Oktober 2009)

*Risen-Schutzgeldquest*

Hi @ all !

 Ich hab ein kleines problem mit der quest Schutzgeld für Brogar.

 Mir fehlt nur noch das schutzgeld von oscar..der sagt aber nur das ich verschwinden soll da ich das goldene schwert behalten habe.in einem anderen forum hab ich gelesen das Domingo oder wie der eine kämpfer von brogar heißt von oscar beauftragt wurde den spieler zu vermöbeln... wenn man ihm dann gold gibt oder ihn selbst vermöbelt redet oscar wieder mit einem...jetz könnte man sagen : "kein Problem!!geh ich halt zu domingo!" aber nix da...denn domingo ist bei der eroberung des angrenzenden lagers der weißen gefallen^^
 gibt es noch eine andere möglichkeit an das schutzgegeld zu kommen? taschendiebstahl geht ne weil man ja mit oscar reden müsste..aber der lässt ja einen direkt abfahrn.

 gibts vielleicht nen cheat womit ich NPCs Spawnen kann?

 thx im voraus

 mfg me


----------



## golani79 (22. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Risen-Schutzgeldquest*

Du könntest versuchen, nen "Witz-Zauber" auf Oscar anzuwenden - vielleicht spricht er dann wieder mit dir.

 Kann aber nicht garantieren, ob das auch funktioniert - das Schutzgeld hab ich ihm nämlich schon vorher abgeknöpft.


----------



## robvanklam (22. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Risen-Schutzgeldquest*

hm...schon versucht..hat aber nicht geklappt...ich werd mir jetz nen alten speicherstand raussuchen und ihm auch vorher das geld abknöpfen

 thx


----------



## monteschlacko (22. Oktober 2009)

*Risen . Kann Magier Grundausbildung nicht abschließen*

Bin in der Vulkanfestung und soll die Grundausbildung machen . Kato , William und Tucker besiegt, um sie abzuschliesen soll ich Bronco fertig machen.Jetzt kommt mein Problem. Ich wurde vom Obermagier beauftragt einen Mörder zu finden und der war Bronco.Habe ihn , nachdem er mir auflauerte besiegt und bei Vitus gemeldet. Der sagte mir das Bronco geflohen ist.  wie soll ich jetzt meine Grundi fertig machen, ich komm nicht in den oberen Bereich und somit nicht weiter


----------



## Herbboy (23. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Risen . Kann Magier Grundausbildung nicht abscliesen*



monteschlacko schrieb:


> Bin in der Vulkanfestung und soll die Grundausbildung machen . Kato , William und Tucker besiegt, um sie abzuschliesen soll ich Bronco fertig machen.Jetzt kommt mein Problem. Ich wurde vom Obermagier beauftragt einen Mörder zu finden und der war Bronco.Habe ihn , nachdem er mir auflauerte besiegt und bei Vitus gemeldet. Der sagte mir das Bronco geflohen ist.  wie soll ich jetzt meine Grundi fertig machen, ich komm nicht in den oberen Bereich und somit nicht weiter


 das problem hab ich auch woanders gelesen... kannst du mit niemandem sprechen bezüglich dieses themas? vlt. gilt die flicht broncis auch als "sieg" ? wenn nein, dann muss man wohl irgendwie cheaten, anders geht es nicht...


----------



## babajager (24. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Risen . Kann Magier Grundausbildung nicht abscliesen*



Herbboy schrieb:


> monteschlacko schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Bin in der Vulkanfestung und soll die Grundausbildung machen . Kato , William und Tucker besiegt, um sie abzuschliesen soll ich Bronco fertig machen.Jetzt kommt mein Problem. Ich wurde vom Obermagier beauftragt einen Mörder zu finden und der war Bronco.Habe ihn , nachdem er mir auflauerte besiegt und bei Vitus gemeldet. Der sagte mir das Bronco geflohen ist.  wie soll ich jetzt meine Grundi fertig machen, ich komm nicht in den oberen Bereich und somit nicht weiter
> ...


 hmm wo genau hängt es denn? bevor ich bronco besiegte und als mörder überführte war ich schon im oberen bereich gewesen...


----------



## Herbboy (24. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Risen . Kann Magier Grundausbildung nicht abscliesen*



babajager schrieb:


> Herbboy schrieb:
> 
> 
> > monteschlacko schrieb:
> ...


 das geht doch gar nicht - du musst, um als magier nach oben zu dürfen, doch die grundausbilung abgeschlossemn haben... ^^


----------



## pirx (24. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Risen . Kann Magier Grundausbildung nicht abscliesen*

Öhm.. das ist wieder einmal ein netter Plotstopper, der offenbar (immer) noch nicht gepätscht wurde.(?)

 Mein letzter Wissensstand ist: Man muss zwingend erst die Grundausbildung abschliessen und dann den Mörder stellen, anders gehts nicht weiter.


----------



## BlauerSalamander (24. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Anscheinend macht es G3 vergessen...*

Ich habe ein kleines Problem. Eigentlich wollte ich meine Schwertkampffähigkeit komplett ausbauen, aber ab Stufe 7 (Schwertschlag aufladen) ist Schluss. Nun habe ich mich ein wenig durchs Internet gelesen und manche sagen es liegt daran, dass man sich den Ordenskriegern angeschlossen hat. ABER ich bin Banditethauptmann? Wieso kann mich niemand mehr trainieren? Edgar, nope. Craig, nope.
 Wäre super, wenn ihr mir weiterhelfen könnt!
 PS: Bin in Kapitel 4, falls das weiterhilft.
 MfG


----------



## machbetmachallabett (24. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Anscheinend macht es G3 vergessen...*



LastGen schrieb:


> Ich habe ein kleines Problem. Eigentlich wollte ich meine Schwertkampffähigkeit komplett ausbauen, aber ab Stufe 7 (Schwertschlag aufladen) ist Schluss. Nun habe ich mich ein wenig durchs Internet gelesen und manche sagen es liegt daran, dass man sich den Ordenskriegern angeschlossen hat. ABER ich bin Banditethauptmann? Wieso kann mich niemand mehr trainieren? Edgar, nope. Craig, nope.
> Wäre super, wenn ihr mir weiterhelfen könnt!
> PS: Bin in Kapitel 4, falls das weiterhilft.
> MfG


   Fincher sollte dich bis ganz nach oben trainieren können. Wo der allerdings nach der Stadtübernahme ist weiß ich nicht genau. Ich würd im Haus des Don suchen.


----------



## BlauerSalamander (24. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Anscheinend macht es G3 vergessen...*

Fincher ist laut Logbuch in dem "Wald", der über dem Banditenlager ist(von der Questkarte aus betrachtet). Nur wie komme ich da hin?
 Bin gerade in dieser Höhle hinter dem Wasserfall, vor der magischen Barriere. Ein anderer Weg wäre bei diesem Sumpf, wo Obel rumhackt. In der Nähe ist auch ein kleiner Wald, wo mal ein Oger rumgewütet hat^^
 Ich will nämlich gerne meine Talentpunkte nutzen, um es mir ein klein wenig leichter zu machen 

 Achja, wenn ich hier schon schreibe: Normalerweise müsste man auch die rechte Taste zum Schlagen benutzen können. Bei einem Einzelschlag klappt das auch ganz gut, aber irgendwie kann ich damit keine Kombos führen. 
 Lernt man das nachher oder mache ich da was falsch? Kriege nämlich einpaar Probleme, wenn viele Elitekrieger auf mich zukommen.
 Danke!


----------



## HanFred (24. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Anscheinend macht es G3 vergessen...*



LastGen schrieb:


> Fincher ist laut Logbuch in dem "Wald", der über dem Banditenlager ist(von der Questkarte aus betrachtet). Nur wie komme ich da hin?
> Bin gerade in dieser Höhle hinter dem Wasserfall, vor der magischen Barriere. Ein anderer Weg wäre bei diesem Sumpf, wo Obel rumhackt. In der Nähe ist auch ein kleiner Wald, wo mal ein Oger rumgewütet hat^^
> Ich will nämlich gerne meine Talentpunkte nutzen, um es mir ein klein wenig leichter zu machen


 Fincher bleibt während des ganzen spiels im selben raum. wenn der Don weg ist, setzt er sich selbst auf den thron.



> Achja, wenn ich hier schon schreibe: Normalerweise müsste man auch die rechte Taste zum Schlagen benutzen können. Bei einem Einzelschlag klappt das auch ganz gut, aber irgendwie kann ich damit keine Kombos führen.
> Lernt man das nachher oder mache ich da was falsch? Kriege nämlich einpaar Probleme, wenn viele Elitekrieger auf mich zukommen.
> Danke!


 mit der rechten taste macht man glaube ich nur eine riposte. um das in einen kombo übergehen zu lassen, was durchaus funktioniert, muss man darauf wieder die linke klicken.
 elitekrieger? pff... aufladen, schlag, aufladen, schlag und die sind weg. einfach schön fleissig blocken und wenn die deckung durchbrochen wird einfach gleich wieder blocken.


----------



## machbetmachallabett (24. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Anscheinend macht es G3 vergessen...*



LastGen schrieb:


> Fincher ist laut Logbuch in dem "Wald", der über dem Banditenlager ist(von der Questkarte aus betrachtet). Nur wie komme ich da hin?


   BIst du sicher das Fincher nicht einfach immernoch da steht wo er von Anfang an steht, also einfach im Banditenlager im Tempel mit dem Goldhaufen? Das sieht nämlich auf der Questkarte ein bisschen weit nach hinten versetzt aus.


----------



## Larry_C (24. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Anscheinend macht es G3 vergessen...*



LastGen schrieb:


> Fincher ist laut Logbuch in dem "Wald", der über dem Banditenlager ist(von der Questkarte aus betrachtet). Nur wie komme ich da hin?


   also bei mir war Fincher im Tempel und hat das Gold vom Don bewacht..........


----------



## machbetmachallabett (24. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Anscheinend macht es G3 vergessen...*



HanFred schrieb:


> elitekrieger? pff... aufladen, schlag, aufladen, schlag und die sind weg. einfach schön fleissig blocken und wenn die deckung durchbrochen wird einfach gleich wieder blocken.


   Wenn mans so macht blockt der Elitekrieger aber auch einen Großteil der aufgeladenen Schläge. Wenn du also Platz hast spring zurück (Leertaste + rückwärts), wart bis der Elitekrieger erreichbar ist und mach einen voll aufgeladenen Schlag. Dann springt der Held nach vorne und du erwischst den Elitekrieger wenn er gerade nicht blockt.


----------



## Herbboy (24. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Risen . Kann Magier Grundausbildung nicht abscliesen*



pirx schrieb:


> Öhm.. das ist wieder einmal ein netter Plotstopper, der offenbar (immer) noch nicht gepätscht wurde.(?)
> 
> Mein letzter Wissensstand ist: Man muss zwingend erst die Grundausbildung abschliessen und dann den Mörder stellen, anders gehts nicht weiter.


 nein, so stimmt das auch nicht ganz: wenn du nicht hochdarfst, weil da u.a der eine der zeugen namens ash(?) oben ist, kannst du zum meister gehen und sagen, dass du nicht an ash rankommst. der sagt dir dann sogar sinngemäß "versuch es nachts, da kommen die runter in ihre schlafräume".

 man müßte her dafür sorgen, dass man die mordquest erst bekommt, wenn man bronco besiegt hat, so nach dem motto "das wäre zu gefährlich, wenn du nicht bewiesen hast, dass du gut genug kämpfen kannst"


----------



## pirx (24. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Risen . Kann Magier Grundausbildung nicht abscliesen*



Herbboy schrieb:


> pirx schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Öhm.. das ist wieder einmal ein netter Plotstopper, der offenbar (immer) noch nicht gepätscht wurde.(?)
> ...


   Sach mal... erst widersprichst du mir im ersten Abschnitt um mich im zweiten 100% zu bestätigen?   

 Ohne Grundausbildung geht das Spiel nicht weiter, ich vermute wir sind uns da einig? ^_^


----------



## Herbboy (24. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Risen . Kann Magier Grundausbildung nicht abscliesen*



pirx schrieb:


> Herbboy schrieb:
> 
> 
> > pirx schrieb:
> ...


 ich dachte jetzt, du meintest, dass man für den mörderauftrag eigentlich in "obere gebiet" muss, wofür man aber wiederum die grundausbildung erst fertig haben muss - da hab ich doch wohl falsch verstanden...


 aber um zu vermeiden, dass man ZUERST den mordfall löst, bevor man gegen bronco i der arena gewinnt, sollte es halt so sein, wie ich es schon oben schrieb:_  man müßte her dafür sorgen, dass man die mordquest erst bekommt, wenn man bronco besiegt hat, so nach dem motto "das wäre zu gefährlich, wenn du nicht bewiesen hast, dass du gut genug kämpfen kannst" _


 da sind wir und sicher auch einig


----------



## pirx (24. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Risen . Kann Magier Grundausbildung nicht abscliesen*



Herbboy schrieb:


> aber um zu vermeiden, dass man ZUERST den mordfall löst, bevor man gegen bronco i der arena gewinnt, sollte es halt so sein, wie ich es schon oben schrieb:_  man müßte her dafür sorgen, dass man die mordquest erst bekommt, wenn man bronco besiegt hat, so nach dem motto "das wäre zu gefährlich, wenn du nicht bewiesen hast, dass du gut genug kämpfen kannst" _
> 
> 
> da sind wir und sicher auch einig


 
  Nun ja, ärgerlich... nicht nur Quicksave drücken sondern öfters auch einen neuen Spielstand anlegen ist bei Piranha Bytes Produkten einfach ein absolutes muss :-/

 Wobei mir Risen an sich eigentlich ganz gut gefällt


----------



## Herbboy (25. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Risen . Kann Magier Grundausbildung nicht abscliesen*



pirx schrieb:


> Herbboy schrieb:
> 
> 
> > aber um zu vermeiden, dass man ZUERST den mordfall löst, bevor man gegen bronco i der arena gewinnt, sollte es halt so sein, wie ich es schon oben schrieb:_ man müßte her dafür sorgen, dass man die mordquest erst bekommt, wenn man bronco besiegt hat, so nach dem motto "das wäre zu gefährlich, wenn du nicht bewiesen hast, dass du gut genug kämpfen kannst" _
> ...


 ja, ich hab es seit dienstag auch an sich durch, aber nach 5 toden im endkampf erstmal zur seite gelegte und batman und jezt PES gespielt 

 ich glaub man zögert beim anlegen von spielständen halt, da man die nicht mehr unbennen/löschen kann...  und weil F8 natürlich auch schneller geht


----------



## EXtReMeGAmeR (25. Oktober 2009)

*Risen - Meister Illuminar Prüfung Problem*

hallo ,

 Ich habe ein problem bei meister Illuminars prüfung . ich habe illusion , Witz , Nautillus, licht und telekinese . Kann mir jemand sagen wo ich die letzte herbekomme ? Ich habe alle andern prüfungen gemeistert .


----------



## Herbboy (25. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Risen - Meister Illuminar Prüfung Problem*



EXtReMeGAmeR schrieb:


> hallo ,
> 
> Ich habe ein problem bei meister Illuminars prüfung . ich habe illusion , Witz , Nautillus, licht und telekinese . Kann mir jemand sagen wo ich die letzte herbekomme ? Ich habe alle andern prüfungen gemeistert .


 ich weiß nicht mehr, welche du wo bekommst, aber:  

 - sprich JEDEN an, damit kann es zu tu haben
 - hast du zB diesen truthahn-streit geschlichtet?
 - warst du schon in der geheimen bibliothek? da gibt es glaub ich auch nen buchständer mit einem "rezept"


----------



## EXtReMeGAmeR (25. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Risen - Meister Illuminar Prüfung Problem*

ich habe mit jedem geredet und ja ich hab den truthanstreit geschlichtet ... was meinst du mit der geheimen biblithek ? der ort wo abrax ist ? da hab ich auch schon jeden ständer gelesen


----------



## Herbboy (25. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Risen - Meister Illuminar Prüfung Problem*



EXtReMeGAmeR schrieb:


> ich habe mit jedem geredet und ja ich hab den truthanstreit geschlichtet ... was meinst du mit der geheimen biblithek ? der ort wo abrax ist ? da hab ich auch schon jeden ständer gelesen


 ja, da wo abrax ist, aber nicht nur dessen kleiner raum, sondern wirklich dieses kellergewölbe. hast du da wirklich jeden buchständer gefunden? warst du Zb in dem raum, wo man als nautilus reinkommt? hast du auch die geheimtür geöffnet, wo dann ein skelett kommt (an den ringen an der an mal ziehen) ?

 ich glaub sogar IN dem schreibraum von meister illuminar is ein buchständer mt nem rezept... ^^


----------



## EXtReMeGAmeR (25. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Risen - Meister Illuminar Prüfung Problem*

bei abrax komme ich nur nicht in den raum mit der magischen barriere ... mit dem spruch magische barriere brechen bekomm ich die nicht auf ...


----------



## Herbboy (26. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Risen - Meister Illuminar Prüfung Problem*



EXtReMeGAmeR schrieb:


> bei abrax komme ich nur nicht in den raum mit der magischen barriere ... mit dem spruch magische barriere brechen bekomm ich die nicht auf ...


 da musst du auf keinen fall für diese quest rein.


 tja, ich weiß jetzt auch nicht mehr.... bei einem der rekruten kannst du die zutat für ich glaub lichtzauber anbieten,dann verrät er dir das für nautilus (oder so). haste den schon gefunden? was ist mit dem rekruten bei den schweinen im hinterhof, vlt. kannst du bei dem auch was erfragen?


----------



## EXtReMeGAmeR (26. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Risen - Meister Illuminar Prüfung Problem*



> ich habe illusion , Witz , Nautillus, licht und telekinese


 welche fehlt eigentlich noch ?


----------



## BlauerSalamander (26. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Risen . Kann Magier Grundausbildung nicht abschließen*

Hi, ich hätte da mal eine Frage zum Ende des Spiels 


Spoiler



Nun habe ich alle Rüstungsteile von Ursegor. Kann ich beim Endkampf(vermutlich der Titan oder Mendoza) nur die Axt benutzen? Habe diesen Bereich überhaupt nicht geskillt und würde lieber mit der Titanenschwinge zuschlagen.


 
 Wäre nett, wenn ihr mir die Frage beantworten könnt


----------



## Herbboy (26. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Risen - Meister Illuminar Prüfung Problem*



EXtReMeGAmeR schrieb:


> > ich habe illusion , Witz , Nautillus, licht und telekinese
> 
> 
> welche fehlt eigentlich noch ?


 hmm... ich glaub du brauchst noch den kleinen heilzauber... ^^



 @lastgen: ich weiß nicht, ob es auch mit anderen waffen geht, aber du kannst die axt auch ohne skill gut benutzen


----------



## Smiderick (26. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Risen - Meister Illuminar Prüfung Problem*

Schau in die PC Games Komplettlösung da steht eig. alles drinnen was du brauchst. wenn du nicht genau weißt was dir noch fehlt schau ins log. da sollte alles drinnstehn


----------



## Smiderick (26. Oktober 2009)

*Bug?*

hei, ich habe vor langer langer zeit bei meister mendoza das Ritual abgeschlossen um zu den Magiern aufgenommen zu werden. SO...jetzt bin ich schon in den Höhlen und langsam beschleicht mich das Gefühl das da was nicht stimmt: Ich bekomme immer noch keine Siegel und ....bei meinem Char steht dass ich Kommandant bin??? schräg? ich kann aber ganz normal magische Geschosse und so weiter verwenden... 
 Und noch ne Kleinigkeit..bin ich eigentlich der einzige der bei jedem 2 Kampf gegen 3 oder mehr Gegner glechzeitig per levitation auf die nächste unerreichbare Plattform/Absatz schwebt und dann alle von oben ganz feige plattmacht?^^


----------



## Herbboy (26. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Bug?*



Smiderick schrieb:


> hei, ich habe vor langer langer zeit bei meister mendoza das Ritual abgeschlossen um zu den Magiern aufgenommen zu werden. SO...jetzt bin ich schon in den Höhlen und langsam beschleicht mich das Gefühl das da was nicht stimmt: Ich bekomme immer noch keine Siegel und ....bei meinem Char steht dass ich Kommandant bin??? schräg? ich kann aber ganz normal magische Geschosse und so weiter verwenden...
> Und noch ne Kleinigkeit..bin ich eigentlich der einzige der bei jedem 2 Kampf gegen 3 oder mehr Gegner glechzeitig per levitation auf die nächste unerreichbare Plattform/Absatz schwebt und dann alle von oben ganz feige plattmacht?^^


 die siegel lernst du ja bei dem magier-meister. für das erste brauchst du weisheit ich glaub 75, für das zwei 100, dann 150 und für das letzte 200. hast du den denn überhaupt mal angesprochen? was genau "kommandandant" bedeutet, weiß ich jetzt grad nicht... ^^

 und ja, ich glaub du bist der einzige, der vor allem auch das glück hat, immer ne passende hohe stelle zu finden   bei mir war die levitations-kraft so schnell weg, sobald ich die leertaste zum "höher schweben" nutzte, dass ich nie auf die idee gekommen bin, das überhaupt zu versuchen ^^


----------



## Smiderick (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Bug?*

ich hab den typen (vor der halle, name fällt mir gerade nicht ein) schon oft angesprochen. er lässt mich aber nur den Feuerzauber weiter ausbaun. Weisheit hab ich schon weit über 200.
 Ich hab den levitationsschmäh hauptsächlich bei diesen aschebestien, den ogern (keine ahnung wie ich die sonst besiegen soll und bei mehr als 3 echsen auf einmal in den höhlen verwendent. oft reich es ja schon irgendwie auf einen Felsvorsprung zu fliegen-> das Vieh/ Viecher steigt/hüpft dir nach-> du schießt magische geschosse (lvl 7) noch und nöcher bis es von dem Vorsprung in die ewigen jagdgründe fliegt.^^ 



Spoiler



Hinten beim Wasserfall wo man aus den höhlen kommt und den Echsenjagdtrupp finden soll kann man,wos durch die Felsen geht, scharf links abbiegen auf einen aufsteigenden weg. weiter oben stehen 2 oger. Wenn man aus dem Fels rausgeht steht links direkt am abgrund noch eine Felsnase vor- da kann man wunderbar hinauffliegen und die beiden biester töten. ACHTUNG: SIe können da auch raufhüpfen tun sie aber kaum und wenn dann einfach mit zauber oder schlägen wieder zurückdrängen. gleicher schmäh für die 5 weiteren oger weiter hinten. PS: in der Kiste rechts- weiter den weg entlang ist der 2 teil eines uralten Schwertes.


----------



## Herbboy (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Bug?*



Smiderick schrieb:


> ich hab den typen (vor der halle, name fällt mir gerade nicht ein) schon oft angesprochen. er lässt mich aber nur den Feuerzauber weiter ausbaun. Weisheit hab ich schon weit über 200.
> Ich hab den levitationsschmäh hauptsächlich bei diesen aschebestien, den ogern (keine ahnung wie ich die sonst besiegen soll und bei mehr als 3 echsen auf einmal in den höhlen verwendent. oft reich es ja schon irgendwie auf einen Felsvorsprung zu fliegen-> das Vieh/ Viecher steigt/hüpft dir nach-> du schießt magische geschosse (lvl 7) noch und nöcher bis es von dem Vorsprung in die ewigen jagdgründe fliegt.^^


 ach so, es geht um die anderen beiden zauber? die bringen dir andere meister bei, ch glaub meister pallas (?) das magische geschoss und ein anderer den frostzauber. allerdings ist es fraglich, ob es clever ist, alle drei zauber "ein bisschen" zu skillen - ich hab lieber EINEN voll ausgebaut, und dann war das spiel auch schon eh fast am ende...

 aschebestien / oger / 3 echsen hab ich mit feuerball und gleichzeitigem zurücklaufen geschhafft, und wenn es da sehr eng bezülgich flucht ist, dann das skelett herbeizaubern das beschäftigt die gegner ne weile. und wenn dann immer noch nicht alle besiegt sind und die dann schon zu nah sind, muss man halt per stabkampf ran. da hatt ich stufe 7 oder so am ende.


----------



## Smiderick (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Bug?*



Herbboy schrieb:


> Smiderick schrieb:
> 
> 
> > ach so, es geht um die anderen beiden zauber? die bringen dir
> ...


----------



## Herbboy (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Bug?*

es gibt noch einen "titanenstab"

 wegen der siegel: du bist aber auch wirklich magier? ^^


----------



## Smiderick (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Bug?*

thx, titanenstab hab ich bekommen. rockt   
 nunja, laut char bin ich kommandant-> was mich auf stadtwache bringt aber ich hab alle prüfungen der meister erledigt und bin auch durch mendoza aufgenommen worden und hab den schwur abgelegt. 

 andere Frage so nebenbei: geht um ein schwert: 



Spoiler



ich hab beide teile des schwertes seelentrinker- ich kann schmieden lvl 3, ich hab die quest im questlog- (ich hab sie bekommen als ich den ersten Teil des Schwertes fand) aber ich kann die waffe nicht schmieden. sie lässt sich nicht auswählen an der esse. gibt es jemanden der dir die quest "offiziell" gibt den ich erst finden muss um es zu schmieden?


----------



## Herbboy (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Bug?*

vlt. musst du auch einen schmied darauf ansprechen?


----------



## Smiderick (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Bug?*

der schmied in der vulkanfestung macht keine anstalten.
 die anderen hab ich nciht probiert


----------



## Herbboy (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Bug?*

geh mal zu dem schmied bei den banditen - als bandit MUSS man glaub ich sogar teile eines schwertes finden und es schmieden (lassen)


----------



## HanFred (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Bug?*



Herbboy schrieb:


> geh mal zu dem schmied bei den banditen - als bandit MUSS man glaub ich sogar teile eines schwertes finden und es schmieden (lassen)


   das ist ein anderes schwet und hat damit nichts zu tun.
 in hab's in der stadt geschmiedet. das ging einfach, sobald ich beide teile hatte. ob ich den schmied vorher darauf angesprochen habe, weis sich nicht mehr.


----------



## lecram123 (1. November 2009)

*AW: Risen: Lorenzo im Banditenlager getötet*

hy hab zwar kein prob mit den qs im B.l. aber hab da fürn prob in der hafenstadt^^ weiß nicht wie an Dragels kiste kommen soll die ja im 2 stack ist ich komm nicht an im vorbei (hab schleichen und schlöser knacke) pls Helft mir ^^


----------



## Herbboy (1. November 2009)

*AW: Risen: Lorenzo im Banditenlager getötet*



lecram123 schrieb:


> hy hab zwar kein prob mit den qs im B.l. aber hab da fürn prob in der hafenstadt^^ weiß nicht wie an Dragels kiste kommen soll die ja im 2 stack ist ich komm nicht an im vorbei (hab schleichen und schlöser knacke) pls Helft mir ^^


 was war das nochmal für ne kiste? sollst du die öffnen, oder willst du da quasi "klauen" ?


----------



## Smiderick (1. November 2009)

*AW: Risen: Lorenzo im Banditenlager getötet*

bin mir zwar nicht sicher, aber wenn das das Lagerhaus links direkt am hafen ist dann machst du folgendes: (bisschen umständlich aber funzt: du holst dir 2 levitationszauber-> du gehst an die stelle wie auf der beigefügten karte angegeben->da befindet sich an der hinterseite eine abgebrochene stiege in den ersten stock-> du benutzt den ersten levitationszauber und fliegts hinauf (das geht sich knapp aus, sollte es nicht gehen schreib zurück)-> hol dir dort oben mal alles was nicht niet und nagelfest ist-> an der Kopfseite des hauses ist eine Öffnung-> 2- levitationszauber durch die öffnung auf das dach des lagerhauses- über das dach gehen und rein in die gute stube.
 Auf der Karte : grün:levitation, rot:laufen
 alternativ: per schneckenzauber in der nacht hineinhuschen und per schleichen in den ersten stock, ein ablenkungszauber könnte zu einem besseren ergebnis führen


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (10. November 2009)

*AW: Risen: Lorenzo im Banditenlager getötet*



lecram123 schrieb:


> hy hab zwar kein prob mit den qs im B.l. aber hab da fürn prob in der hafenstadt^^ weiß nicht wie an Dragels kiste kommen soll die ja im 2 stack ist ich komm nicht an im vorbei (hab schleichen und schlöser knacke) pls Helft mir ^^


   In einige Häuser der Hafenstadt kommt man auch leicht, indem man über die Dächer "einsteigt": Auf den Balkon plumpsen lassen, schleichen, Bude leerräumen.
 Ob es bei Dragels Haus und Kiste auch funktioniert, weiss ich leider nicht mehr.


----------

